# Taboo subject - Drugs



## Love Bunny

I don't want anyone getting on their high horse or demeaning any other members and their comments or views! I am just curious to other teens perspectives! Mothers, pregnant, not pregnant - whoever! Your reactions if you found out your child had taken them or experimented? It'd be good to have some experiences too - but anyone who shares shouldn't be taken advantage of and ridiculed, it is your own choice as to what you choose to do or not do!

I myself have a had a pretty open up bringing about them i've never been lectured against drugs and i've never been encouraged to do them either by my parents or friends! I experimented when I was a bit younger and if i'm honest none of my experiences were bad (although I know plenty of horror stories from other people i know) and after seeing what it was all about it didn't really interest me majorly! I've always been pretty sensible and mature (though some people would say trying them is immature?? Personally I don't agree unless your sending yourself down a slippery slope and lack self control and don't know how to look after yourself) and the fact that I like to be in control i guess i don't like letting myself be taken over by chemicals and losing that control of myself. Hence why now it doesn't bother me in the slightest that everytime i go out i'm stone cold sober! My friends are always asking "doesn't it piss you off that you can't get messy when everyone else is?" and can't understand why it doesn't bother me :dohh:

I suppose all people are different :shrug:


xX


----------



## jen1604

I have a feeling this could get controversial..
Ive had a pretty open upbringing with them too.My dad and his family dabble in them (ok maybe a bit more than dabble) and I've seen a lot of people with problems and addictions..
But yes,I admit I have tried a few myself.Never really had any bad experiences with any drug :shrug: but at the same I've never liked anything so much that I've been tempted to do it every day or use them more than socially.

I guess if I found out Ophelia or bump was using drugs when they were a bit older I would be a bit worried but my plan is to educate her as much as I can so she can make her own informed choices.


----------



## Love Bunny

I deffinatly agree with that as obviously experienced myself I would want my babies to know what they are letting themselves in for as you can't force anyone to not do something. And to be honest in 15 years who knows where the drug culture will be? You can buy research chemicals (mainly 2C's and MDXX brothers and sister drugs) over the internet as they aren't yet illegal so its clear they are becoming more widespread. Its worrying but i wouldnt be hostile if they asked or were curious i would just hope they they could talk to me about it and we could discuss things so that they made informed choices

x


----------



## trashit

I think whether you do them or not, or whether you even tell them about them they're gonna be faced with them at some point and there's nothing you can do to stop that, its there choice whether to take them. The more you push them not to, the more they will. I think its probably best to tell them you wouldn't be happy if they took them but your not gonna tell them not to. xx


----------



## etcetera

That's what scares me the most about having a baby. Some day it will grow up and become it's own little person and then I can't protect it. 

I don't know how I would respond to them trying drugs. I personally think that drugs are stupid and a waste of time and resources, and I'm going to try and instill that in my child. If that makes me "closed minded" then I guess so be it.


----------



## MeggieMoo88

I have never took any drugs before, but my boyfriend has experimented with a few diff drugs and used to take them regular at weekend with his mates :/ ....he has ditched all them mates now thank god!! 

My boyfriend made a very good point, he said hes glad that he took drugs as he will know if our son comes in and is acting abit odd etc...said he will know exactly what he has taken by his reactions and stuff...give him a good tellin off and tell him some horror stories about drugs and hopefully he wont ever do it again? 

It does scare me about drugs etc though, my boyfriends best mate died from abusing drugs...I always think it could of been Matt and it really scares me!! 

x


----------



## MissRhead

Drugs used to be a big part of socialising when i was at school. From about year 9 onwards me and a few friends where having a smoke on a daily basis, more harder drugs at the weekend, Ive tried most things, and tbh im glad i did id never do them now and i dont think i ever will again. Ive seen too many people die and get ill from drugs. It was when an older friend of my brothers died from a bad batch of pills that i never touched anything again. Its too easy nowadays to fall into things like that x


----------



## tasha41

The idea of her trying drugs that I haven't tried really scares me, because I don't understand what to expect if that makes sense.. I will not be a parent who allows their kids to drink underage at home with their friends or who lets them try drugs at home so I can monitor it.. to me, that isn't right. Instead I will just do my best to explain to her what drugs do/can do to you, discourage her from using them, be available to pick her up or get to her if she ever gets into some kind of trouble, and be observant of her behaviour.

I've tried a couple things and they just weren't for me. I liked to smoke pot with my friends but wanted to be skinny, and I got the worst munchies ever when I was high, so I stopped that.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i tried weed, but thats as far as it goes, i dont see a problem with weed as i know a couple of people who use it for medical purposes and to help them feel like them selves, but i dont see the point in the others, if bump (when grown up) did try i would like to know, as i dont what him.her, doing stuff behind my back like id id to my mum, at least i i know what they are up to, i can help, encourage or disencourage and educate them on as many aspects o that subject as possible...


----------



## sparkswillfly

jen1604 said:


> I have a feeling this could get controversial..
> Ive had a pretty open upbringing with them too.My dad and his family dabble in them (ok maybe a bit more than dabble) and I've seen a lot of people with problems and addictions..
> But yes,I admit I have tried a few myself.Never really had any bad experiences with any drug :shrug: but at the same I've never liked anything so much that I've been tempted to do it every day or use them more than socially.
> 
> I guess if I found out Ophelia or bump was using drugs when they were a bit older I would be a bit worried but my plan is to educate her as much as I can so she can make her own informed choices.

I agree. I am going to educate her and not just say drugs are bad end of. 

I used to do it quite a lot never had any bad experiences, never felt the need to do it other than socially. Its not as if you try something once and then become addicted. Also depends what it was as well, if my daughter came home and said shed been doing crack and meth obviously Im going to be majorly upset and try and never let her out of the house again! I hope that I have an open enough relationship where she can come to me and talk about stuff.

OHs best mate is addicted to K and hes away with the fairies so Im going to try and teach her the consequences and that they arent something to be taken lightly. I think alcohol is a worse problem amongst young people. I would much rather Meadow did a few pills on a weekend than drink the same amount as some young people do and be falling out of clubs being sick on herself.


----------



## orange zebra

i wouldnt mind my baby trying them as long s he/she doesnt get addicted (lets face it we all like to experiment) but will tr my best to educate him or her 

=]


----------



## HotChocolate

I've never been told not to take drugs, i just knew right from wrong. My dad has been smoking weed since he was 16, he's now 53 and i never knew until i was 15. I smoke weed, not on a regular basis and i quit when i found out that i was pregnant but it doesn't meen that i won't be doing it again on the odd occassion when i've given birth.. I don't drink and i honestly believe that weed is just like drinking alcohol.. Just without the hangover.. It's natural if you buy if from the right place and it's used as a remedy. It should therefore be legalised :) but that's just my opinion.. 

I'm obviously concerned that my children are going to "get in with the wrong crowd" but i can't stop them, if i do then they'll only want to rebel. 
I'm a very open minded person and so is my OH & my child is going to be brought up a Christian, knowing Church and knowing God but that also doesn't meen he/she won't take drugs. All we can do is try our best, but i honestly believe that drumming something into a child will only make them want to do the opposite.. It's like asking a child not to open a draw.. They're only going to WANT to open that draw. 

Like i said, i smoke weed and i have done for quite a long time (doesn't meen i'm addicted!) but it doesn't meen that i'm a thug and wreck head, i just enjoy it.. Just like some people enjoy a pint of beer or a few glasses of wine. 
I've done some rediculous things in my teenage years, climbed out of windows to get drunk in the middle of the night, got completely wasted and rolled down a hill, slept in the middle of town all night because i thought it was cool, got into boy racers cars and turned the music up full blast because again, i thought i was cool but only the level headed people will grow out of it.. Hopefully, that'll be my child. 

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I would like to say I'm open minded myself
but I will be very disapointed if my child grows up to do drugs
To be honest I have done drugs and I regret it.Drugs are bad...(at least I believe so)
I know alot of people who have gotten into drugs and have a hard time getting out.
I would like to explain to my child I was young once as well, but you could die from one bad pill ,or too much of that, or doing something dangerous while high.
I will not let my child come home high or drunk but I will be there for him or her in a heartbeat if they did do a drug and need me to come get them from a party.
I guess I want to be understanding but strick. lol


----------



## Love Bunny

I agree with an earlyer post! Alcohol is waaaaaay worse than alot of drugs that are illegal. I've never heard of anyone dying from ket and the only people i've ever heard dying from taking pills don't know how to look after themselves and have mixed the drugs aswell ie with alcohol or coke etc etc... I would much prefer my girl to have popped a pill or 2 at the weekend rather that drink so much her stomach has to be pumped or wake up down a ditch having been raped. Me and my OH have both experimented with all kinds of drugs so at least we know what its about and can spot a problem when we need to which is the main thing. I think alot of parents who have never tried drugs will never understand why their child has done them and would probably be upset and angry but i like to think that my kids will be responsible enough to understand they arent there to control your emotions and that they arent an escape from real life! I'm glad I took them cause i've had some of the most amazing experiences and felt the most extreme of emotions, witnessed some insanely undescribable visuals that will stay with me for the rest of my life! And although it is a cliche they have opened my mind and influenced my perspective of this world and they make you percieve and think things you were blind to before. My thoughts have always been : How many people who've been on pills/weed/acid/ket - have you ever seen be so blindly out their faces to shout and be leary, get argumentative, hurt someone or stagger about causing trouble have i seen in my life??? NONE. But I haven't enough fingers or toes to count how many pissed people i've seen like that. Drugs don't make people violent - they'd rather dance the night away, talk someones ear off or stare at the patterns in the wallpaper!!! xxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

You'd prefer they popped a pill - Im shocked! You don't know where the drugs come from nomatter who the seller is and the crap that can be laced in all drugs! I'd rather my children knew how to control any alcohol intake ... than pop a pill *truely shocked*

Fact drugs are illegal alcohol isn't ...

I think some of the posts are shocking and immature I do not need to have taken drugs to see that my own father is dying slowly because of them and also know that drugs are often used to assist rape ...not booze (despite either situation or none of them theres rapiests out there) ....why would they bring out the likes of them stoppers for bottles in clubs if its not a dangerous issue?

And drugs do make people VIOLENT - FACT ...I have a) witnessed it b) been a victim to it (nearly drowned in the bath and kicked in the head unconcious and left there in blood).

Your not always in control of your self and alert if under the influence of drugs - thats bollox!

.....

Legal controlled enviroments and understanding over drugs that are illegal any day!

I prefer a vodka and despite being round drugs all my life I am proud to say I *never* once touched them apart from hands up tried that stinky smokey stuff :winkwink: it makes me ill.


----------



## Love Bunny

Sorry if I offended you wobbles! I agree drugs are illegal for a reason but in my experience I've had far far worse a time from people on alcohol. In comparison though it differs from person to person not the drug (as a collective not a particular one) in question - legal like alcohol or illegal like many other drugs. There are drugs out there purly for evil purposes (date rape etc) which is wrong but on the other hand there are drugs that are manufactured for pure entertainment (hallucinongens/uppers etc). I honestly don't think party drugs have ever been made to kill people otherwise wouldn't that be a kick in the foot for the dealers/manufacturers losing custom? I myself haven't seen anyone act badly on drugs I've only ever witnessed it when people have drank too much and like you, i have been the victim of violence and abuse but from alcohol. Your right that some drugs *can* turn people nasty but I don't associate with people I don't feel safe with or go out places I don't know and trust - if something/somones dodgy i will leave - which is why I guess I've never seen the bad side. Like I said I think it all depends on the person - legal or illegal drugs can unlock really nasty sides of people and i've only ever felt threatened by drunk people - which is the reason I don't drink. There are plenty of drugs I don't agree with for the fact that they are purely nasty and made to fuck people up (highly addictive/extremely sedative/memory blockers etc) and me being the control freak I am have never ever brought anything off anyone who I don't know very well or taken in a place I don't know with people I don't know and haven't marquis tested before trying - simply for the fact that no, you are right! you don't know whats in it! I'm a firm believer in the fact I'll try anything once (within reason! no thanks heroin & crack!!) but thats only because i'm a curious person by nature :) Obviously now I'm pregnant and having a baby, have a house and big life commitments and responsibilities, my relationship with drugs is over and I don't intend on going back on that! While drugs are around people will always abuse them illegal or not but the main thing is that you look after yourself if you do chose to take them. I'm not going to specifically tell my girl to go out there and take drugs because I don't like people drinking! If she asks me about them I won't lie I will tell her the good and the bad points and everything I know as you can't stop anyone from doing something they want to! And If she's anything like me and my OH then the more we say don't then the more she'd want to do it. I have a stong personality and when I say no I say no. Before I was pregnant I was a smoker - not out of addiction but because I enjoyed it and it was social but when I got my BFP I packed up that second and didn't find it hard in the least as it was never a need and the same goes for drugs. I hope you understand my point of view - I know it must be difficult as we both obviously have had very different experiences but I can see and understand why you must be against them :hugs: xX


----------



## Love Bunny

haha wow! I didn't realise that was such an essay!! Sorry ladies! xxx


----------



## HotChocolate

I only read the first post from Love Bunny after what i said, & i agree with you all though i really don't like the idea of pills. 

Weed, on the other hand, is completely different and it allows you to open your mind. I'm a song writer and i've wrote some of my best work when i've been high lol & it's a known fact that artists produce their most famous lyrics when they've had a good dose of weed. I don't see ANYTHING wrong with it what so ever apart from when somebody abuses it and can't handle it. But again, only the level headed people are able to get themselves out of it and know where to draw the line.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wobbles said:


> You'd prefer they popped a pill - Im shocked! You don't know where the drugs come from nomatter who the seller is and the crap that can be laced in all drugs! I'd rather my children knew how to control any alcohol intake ... than pop a pill *truely shocked*
> 
> Fact drugs are illegal alcohol isn't ...
> 
> I think some of the posts are shocking and immature I do not need to have taken drugs to see that my own father is dying slowly because of them and also know that drugs are often used to assist rape ...not booze (despite either situation or none of them theres rapiests out there) ....why would they bring out the likes of them stoppers for bottles in clubs if its not a dangerous issue?
> 
> And drugs do make people VIOLENT - FACT ...I have a) witnessed it b) been a victim to it (nearly drowned in the bath and kicked in the head unconcious and left there in blood).
> 
> Your not always in control of your self and alert if under the influence of drugs - thats bollox!
> 
> .....
> 
> Legal controlled enviroments and understanding over drugs that are illegal any day!
> 
> I prefer a vodka and despite being round drugs all my life I am proud to say I *never* once touched them apart from hands up tried that stinky smokey stuff :winkwink: it makes me ill.

It really does depend what it is. They are all so different. Im not going to get into a debate about it. All drugs dont make people violent.

No one is saying they agree with habitual use of nasty drugs.


----------



## Wobbles

It not alway the drug that turns people it the 'NEED' for it *now* that can also cause that ituation of violencen ...the pure addiction alone is just as dangerous therefore drugs can be the cause of violence and tempers flying even if its not apart of the effect.

My ex got nasty when his addiction needed his buzz ...or whatever people call it.


----------



## Jenny

Debate thread WARNING *red lights flashing* :rofl: :hugs:


Back to topic at hand. I will be completely honest here. If my child wants to try to drink or smoke a joint for the first time. I would really rather they did it in my presence and only with the substance bought by me personally (I'll get into that later). Better in front of me, than some strange place with a bunch of "friends" or people he or she do not know. Because face it, your kids will be exposed and it's their choice as to if they will cave into the pressure to try it. It's up to us to inform them of what is ok or not. And if they are adamant of trying it than like I said, at home and completely supervised. We plan on keeping an open mind about all this.

Hard drugs.. NO NO and NO never would I condone that. Just because of personal experience. I am an ex raver, was completely immersed in it. I've done everything BUT stick a needle in my arm or smoke cr*** (you get the point). Funny how when you're doing them you still have your no no's. Unfortunetly though, became an addict of one of the worst drugs in my opinion (meth). Those were some very very hard times for me but with the help of my DH (who was also a meth addict at the time) and a tragic event we quit for good. Have been clean for many years now. Now, I KNOW there isn't really anything you can do to stop your kids from experimenting. I will try to dissuade them from ever doing any kind of drug. But I also want to keep an open channel that if they DO do it that it's OK to come to me and explain it and help them so they don't do it again. The last thing I want is to make them feel like they can't tell me :nope:. 

As I mentioned before, about alcohol and weed. Those are the lesser evils in my mind out of anything. Pot is not as bad as liquor to me but I live in Canada, it's not a huge deal here. Being a recreational smoker myself (Do not judge me on this, I DO NOT smoke it infront my kids and I make sure they're gone for the weekends before I partake), I just don't find pot as being a bad thing. BUT BUT BUT, it's only in moderation! Same goes for drinking. So like I said previously, if they want to try those two, then I would prefer it in front of me and supervised when the time comes. And only if I'm able to acquire the substances myself! 

This is my opinion on it :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Love Bunny

To wobbles - I agree completly but that applies to all drugs legal and illegal and alot of illegal drugs aren't actually *physically* addictive. Nicotine is legal and that is highly addictive - I know my OH gets sooo ratty when he hasn't had a fag yet on the otherhand he doesn't get grumpy because he can't have a joint or a pill. I can see why people get enraged when they can't get their fix if they are phsyically addicted, this is because their body *needs* it to cope and its obviously distressing, this doesn't make it right to do so however! Whereas on the otherhand, recrational users are not likely in the slightest to behave like this because their bodys don't have the urge and the need for the drugs they use because they aren't phsyically addictive. Not all illegal drugs are addictive - most of the party drugs are only psychologically addictive to people who think they need them to have a good time, rather than their bodys not functioning properly because the drug isn't in their system. Not all drugs make people angry and horrible :) , but its sad when they do xx


----------



## NuKe

i cant say ill get mad if i find out my kid has done drugs, as i have been a heavy drug user in the past. that would make me a hyprocrite. i would make sure they knew what they were doing- drink plenty of water etc, make sure you are with friends etc, and try to encourage them to not do it, but at the end of the day, if they are going to do it, they are going to do it. id rather it be an open subject with myself and hubby so they felt at ease and able to talk about it. as long as they have the info- like mixing coke with alcohol actually creates a third poison in your body which is extremely dangerous.


----------



## NuKe

oh and p.s. to the people who are saying about alcohol is legal, drugs arent... alcohol/effects of alcohol kill A LOT more people every year than all illegal drugs put together!


----------



## trashit

Just reading all the updates...
I don't think drugs are a great idea, and i definitely wouldn't want my child to take them, but lets face it they are going to at one point or another, i'm sure even the best of us have tried them, and our children aren't gonna be any different. It does worry me that they'll either become a junkie, or be one of the unfortunate ones who tries it once and dies of course it does. But as love bunny said, alcohol is just as bad and is getting people into trouble just as much as illegal drugs do... 
As i said before, i won't promote that they take them, i'll tell them how i feel about them but say that in the end its their decision.
I personally have done them in the past and not really enjoyed them, and same goes for alcohol, i used to binge drink alot but i soon realised how crappy it is.. 
My OH is very pro-canabis, and grew up that way, but i wouldn't want him bringing our child up with them views, just because i have seen the bad side of it and trust me, that was enough to put me off been pro anything intoxicating... 
xx


----------



## etcetera

I can proudly say that I have never and will never do drugs just because I know right from wrong and I've seen up close and personal with my father, my uncles and several other family members exactly what happens when you abuse a substance. 

I find it extremely shocking and hard to believe that anyone can be okay with their child doing drugs. Even if you wouldn't promote it, even if you educate them, i still can't imagine it ever being okay. I would hope that my child has enough sense not to do them. I've done some things that I'm not proud of in my lifetime, but thankfully none of them included drugs, and I hope to teach my child that it is possible to have fun with your friends without alcohol and drugs, however, if they do decide to "experiment," which i truly pray to God that they don't, then I guess I will have to cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Love Bunny

I don't think experimenting with drugs is "wrong" but I do believe that letting yourself become absorbed in them and becoming addicted is certainly irresponsible! And that applies to everything! I wouldn't be who I was today if I hadn't tried different things and if anything they've made me more streetwise and open minded :) Everything in moderation!


----------



## Nic1107

I've experimented "lightly" in the past (tried acid & ecstasy ONCE each and smoked some weed in my time) but I'm gonna be proudly hypocritical and say that if my kids do drugs I'm gonna kick their butts. I'm not gonna fool myself and believe they'll never try anything, but it would be highly inadvisable for them to decide to make a hobby of recreational drug use while under my roof. I have nothing against people who choose to indulge, as other people have a right to do what makes them happy, but it's not something I want to have to deal with in my household, iykwim?


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Jenny said:


> Debate thread WARNING *red lights flashing* :rofl: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Back to topic at hand. I will be completely honest here. If my child wants to try to drink or smoke a joint for the first time. I would really rather they did it in my presence and only with the substance bought by me personally (I'll get into that later). Better in front of me, than some strange place with a bunch of "friends" or people he or she do not know. Because face it, your kids will be exposed and it's their choice as to if they will cave into the pressure to try it. It's up to us to inform them of what is ok or not. And if they are adamant of trying it than like I said, at home and completely supervised. We plan on keeping an open mind about all this.
> 
> Hard drugs.. NO NO and NO never would I condone that. Just because of personal experience. I am an ex raver, was completely immersed in it. I've done everything BUT stick a needle in my arm or smoke cr*** (you get the point). Funny how when you're doing them you still have your no no's. Unfortunetly though, became an addict of one of the worst drugs in my opinion (meth). Those were some very very hard times for me but with the help of my DH (who was also a meth addict at the time) and a tragic event we quit for good. Have been clean for many years now. Now, I KNOW there isn't really anything you can do to stop your kids from experimenting. I will try to dissuade them from ever doing any kind of drug. But I also want to keep an open channel that if they DO do it that it's OK to come to me and explain it and help them so they don't do it again. The last thing I want is to make them feel like they can't tell me :nope:.
> 
> As I mentioned before, about alcohol and weed. Those are the lesser evils in my mind out of anything. Pot is not as bad as liquor to me but I live in Canada, it's not a huge deal here. Being a recreational smoker myself (Do not judge me on this, I DO NOT smoke it infront my kids and I make sure they're gone for the weekends before I partake), I just don't find pot as being a bad thing. BUT BUT BUT, it's only in moderation! Same goes for drinking. So like I said previously, if they want to try those two, then I would prefer it in front of me and supervised when the time comes. And only if I'm able to acquire the substances myself!
> 
> This is my opinion on it :thumbup::winkwink:



I agree with what your saying (I have never done anything other than drink alcohol and smoke weed) I will be 20 in october so Im not even legal age to drink but some of my first drinks were wine or champagne with my mother it taught me how to enjoy it rather than abuse it . For example I worked in a Night Club and could drink anytime I worked but never really felt the need to on a rare ocassion I did but I believe because I was introduced to it in a mature and safe way I never felt the need to go overboard. ( I do realize this post was originally about drugs)


----------



## Dinoslass

Well, coming from a country where you can buy soft drugs freely I am brought up with the view drugs are like any other addiction. I have not tried them myself, although once ate some hasj cake, but didn't feel anything. But then again I have never smoked either and am not a big drinker. I think that trying anything is not so bad as long as you don't get addicted. My children know this, so hopefully if they try it will just stay at that. I think it is important to educate children but in the end they will make their own choices about using. You can not imagine this when they are just small and are scared for all the dangers there are ahead, but once they are teenagers and do make their own choices you get even more scared! 
And obviously you can say to them that they are not allowed, but still they will do it with friends, allthough I must admit I am not wanting them to use at home either, but then again I don't want them to smoke at home either. Haha, so basicly I am open minded but don't want my children to use any!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wobbles said:


> It not alway the drug that turns people it the 'NEED' for it *now* that can also cause that ituation of violencen ...the pure addiction alone is just as dangerous therefore drugs can be the cause of violence and tempers flying even if its not apart of the effect.
> 
> My ex got nasty when his addiction needed his buzz ...or whatever people call it.

I completely understand where your coming from. My mums partner was a violent alchoholic and he used to attack me when I was a teenager to the point where I was removed by social services.

In my experience alcohol is far worse for violent behaviour and far more common.

I havent experienced anyone who is addicted to herion or crack and those kind of things. To me experiementing with MDMA in clubs in my early 20s is completely different from someone who does herion or crack. Its so far removed. They may both be drugs but they are so completely different. A lot of my friends still do go out and take stuff in clubs, some have grown out of it. But not one person has a 'need' to do it, they arent addicted and they would never in a million years go near anythign like herion or crack. I wouldnt even know where to get things like that from.

I dont think my opinion is immature, its just based on my life experiences. Obviously I would prefer my daughter to not do anything, binge drink or take drugs. But if she said she did one or the other I would much prefer her to take a little bit of MDMA once in a while becuase in my opinion is far safer than drinking ridiculous amounts of alcohol to the point you dont know where you are or what your doing, with MDMA you never get like that your not out of control. And I hope that I dont turn into one of those parents who doesnt have the faintest idea what their child is up to so that I can speak to her about things and explain the consequences of all drugs, alcohol and cigarettes. And if she did try anything I would hope that it would be a short time thing that she would grow out of like most people do. I wouldnt do anything anymore because things are different now. I dont even go out anymore.

I dont really base my morality on whats legal and whats not because cigarettes are legal and I cant think of one good reason why they should be. If your looking at long term health affects cigarettes and alcohol are far worse than ecstasy. You dont get liver disease or lung cancer from long term use of ectasy. Its pretty hard to get addicted to it, but its not hard to get addicted to cigarettes. 

I could find the statistic of drug related death and deaths relating to cigarettes and alchohol and it is a shocking difference.


----------



## Wobbles

Oh both can make a person violent - the only reason I mentioned it was because it was suggested that it doesn't happen but it does ...above that alcohol is legal howevere thats why I said understanding and control of alcohol is important. I've turned on a few as well so I know it can but both can.

Sadly I have met someone who did go from a little of something to something much worse ...my own father. Drugs are dangerous imo because you try one you'll quite often easily try another innocently.

Who said your opinion was immature? I think I used the word (got to go feed Meggy pops) but it wasn't aimed at you or anyone specific I think some answers just kind of shocked me lol but I guess thats my experience like you Sparks that Ive faced 2 people in my life who have taken different kind of drugs but drugs all the same.

Just because its legal doesn't make it right your definately right there. Even as a smoker wish they would just stop shelving the damn things & alcohol more sensible drinking is needed but how does the world make people realise these things.

x


----------



## HotChocolate

etcetera said:


> I can proudly say that I have never and will never do drugs just because I know right from wrong and I've seen up close and personal with my father, my uncles and several other family members exactly what happens when you abuse a substance.
> 
> I find it extremely shocking and hard to believe that anyone can be okay with their child doing drugs. Even if you wouldn't promote it, even if you educate them, i still can't imagine it ever being okay. I would hope that my child has enough sense not to do them. I've done some things that I'm not proud of in my lifetime, but thankfully none of them included drugs, and I hope to teach my child that it is possible to have fun with your friends without alcohol and drugs, however, if they do decide to "experiment," which i truly pray to God that they don't, then I guess I will have to cross that bridge when I get to it.

It's not that i'm "okay" with my child doing drugs but don't we all have to be aware of the fact that our children are more likely to face them in their lifetime? Yes we can steer them in the right direction but we cannot make their decisions for them. My argument is that i'm not going to drum it into my childs head NOT to take drugs because if i do that, they're only going to want to do it. 
However, if i found them popping a pill then yes I'd definately make them aware of the consequences and i'm not being funny or anything but i'd much rather hand them a spliff there and then rather than watch them go down the road of pills. But then again, some "hard" drugs are completely natural but it's just the people who deal drugs that decide to mix other substances in with them so they make a profit..'sell less, gain more' & that's exactly how the drug world works. 
Yeah there are people who can get themselves out of it easily and won't have to worry about becoming completely addicted but then you've got the scag heads who can't climb out and make people believe that smoking cannabis is completely WRONG and it's this and it's that. When i watch the Jeremy Kyle show and there's a young lad on there who occasionally smokes a spliff, JK automatically assumes he/she is addicted and tells them they MUST stop straight away.. & i'm sitting here like.. Well, why? What about all the people who go to the pub every night and get rat arsed.. Then at around 3 in the morning you see them crawling up the street, pissing up walls and you can't even begin to imagine what their liver must look like. 
I can't honestly understand why alcohol is legal and cannabis isn't... 5 pints of beer will turn a person much nastier than 5 spliffs will. 

(I think i must of stopped replying to what a quoted at the beginning somewhere.. I just got carried away lol) xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Maybe that poses the fact that they are legal and so obviously more people are willing to try them that reason the death/illness rate from legal drugs are so high?

I'm pretty sure that if anyone was open to trying a drug like MDMA, ecstacy or acid they would like it if it was the decent clean stuff as whats not to like about walking round with the hugest smile on your face, feeling so euphoric you are lost for words without a care in the world and just generally being able to see deeper into everyday things and understand things from different perspectives.

I completly agree with the facts and figures death rates are far worse from legal drugs to illegal drugs but i think its honestly only to do with the fact that most people aren't stupid and irresponsible with them. I personally can't stand alchohol, it ruins my friends and when I see them drunk it makes me feel embarressed as they are loud, leary nearly always end up in a heap crying (for no apparent reason?! why do people feel the need to cry when they are drunk!) slurr so much you cant understand what they are saying and generally just look a complete mess and usually pass out halfway through the night! They aren't like this sober, so why does alchol make them like this and produce such negative effects? And this isn't just my friends! I see it everytime I go out! But my other friends who I used to use drugs with weren't like that at all! Even if they were high and I was sober I never found them annoying or loud or worst of all *crying for no reason* :| !! Good party drugs like ecstacy, cannabis, MDMA and acid very very very rarely turn people nasty as they aren't addictive and aren't produced to have negative effects, they are happy drugs which make people want to talk and be social and send your serotonin levels high so you have no reason to be angry! Its drugs like heroin, crack, cocaine etc that are nasty and addictive. 

Drugs like Heroin and MDMA might be in the same classification (A) but you really cannot get 2 drugs further away from eachother!

I'd hope that in the future my babies will tell me about their experiences good and bad if they chose to take drugs as it will more than likely fascinate me whats around in 15-20 years time! As long as they look after themselves, are streetwise and are happy with what they are doing (as I can't imagine addicts being happy with their addiction!) that is all that matters :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wobbles said:


> Sadly I have met someone who did go from a little of something to something much worse ...my own father. Drugs are dangerous imo because you try one you'll quite often easily try another innocently.

Yeah I know that happens but I think it takes a certain kind of person to try things like herion or crack. I just cant understand why someone would do it. I guess people try those kind of things because they want some kind of escape from their troubles where as someone trying 'party' drugs are just looking to have fun and it rarely goes past that.

For example cocaine addiction, when I was younger I thought that it was really easy to get addicted to it and that one bit would have you hooked but its not like that at all in reality. You would have to do vast quantities over a period of time. When you look at people like Kerry Katona and that girl from eastenders with no nose, they must have been doing ridiculous amounts to get to the point where you want to do it in your bathroom before you go pick the kids up. They clearly got that way because they were trying to medicate their problems. Cocaine use is rife, I dont think people realise how bad it is. When I worked in a bar I would have to check the toilets every 30 mins and there would always be people doing it. Every kind of person young, old, professionals or students. Im not saying its a good thing by any means but its more common than people think and you wouldnt know to look at people if they were doing coke on a weekend. I guess what Im trying to say is its highly unlikely that those people will go on to try what I would call harder drugs.

Its like saying someone who has a glass of wine with their meal every night would then go on to drink bottles of wray and nephews or white lightening.


----------



## HotChocolate

_
"I'm pretty sure that if anyone was open to trying a drug like MDMA, ecstacy or acid they would like it if it was the decent clean stuff as whats not to like about walking round with the hugest smile on your face, feeling so euphoric you are lost for words without a care in the world and just generally being able to see deeper into everyday things and understand things from different perspectives."_

I completely agree with you. IF ecstacy or MDMA were legal and more and more people were trying them, everybody would want some for the simple reason of them being legal.. They wouldn't really think about the fact that they're bad for you etc. & who wouldn't want to? When i've had a joint and i'm with my friends all i want to do is listen to DEEEP songs and talk about what is really going on in my mind whereas when i've just had 3 shots of vodka and 5 WKD's, for example, i'm either crying on my friends shoulder or sitting on a kerb chatting complete shit to somebody i've never met in my life, before being sick everywhere! 
I know that i could easily say OMG.. When i'm high it just takes me somewhere i've never been before and it's just amazing, i think about things i've never imagined i'd think about and it allows me to look at things in a different perspective. But then you have people who can't control themselves and they're the reason why everybody assumes that people who smoke weed are tearaways. 
I'd quite happily spark up a spliff with my teenage son/daughter, they may be a little embarrassed but at least they know that they don't have to hide things from me. I'd rather me know than have to hear it from the person living in the next street. Besides, i don't see the difference between doing that & me handing them a can of lager.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Love Bunny said:


> Maybe that poses the fact that they are legal and so obviously more people are willing to try them that reason the death/illness rate from legal drugs are so high?

Not really. Long term use of ectasy doesnt have the same effect as long term use of alcohol or cigaretters in terms of health. 



> Deaths associated with different illegal drugs are also difficult to judge accurately. One exception is ecstasy with over 250 ecstasy-related deaths being reported between 1999 and 2004.
> 
> It is estimated that each year in the UK around 114,000 people die from tobacco-related diseases, particularly from cancer, respiratory diseases and heart disease.
> 
> Estimates of annual alcohol-related deaths in England and Wales vary from 5,000 to 40,000. This includes deaths from cirrhosis of the liver and other health problems from long-term drinking, deliberate and accidental overdose, traffic deaths, fatal accidents while drunk etc.

https://www.drugscope.org.uk/resources/faqs/faqpages/how-many-people-die-from-drugs.htm


----------



## Love Bunny

I never said it did in the way your putting it :S I meant in a way as in if it was legal your more likely to die suddenly from people thinking its okay to take loads (like people who drink themselves stupid) or develop more serious mental illnesses which is very true indeed. I think I'd rather my organs fail me than be braindead/schitz from using too many/much of one drug(s). Illegal drugs have the ability to unlock mental illnesses in some people that can't be erased and can cause some people brain damage if they aren't careful.

And who said I was talking about ecstacy alone haha!! You can't just use one drug as an example!


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://www.drugscope.org.uk/resources/faqs/faqpages/why-do-people-die-after-taking-ecstasy.htm

This is also a very interesting article it shows that no one actually has died from the toxic affect of pills. Busting the 'bad pill' myth. People die from not being sensible. It is all just blown up by the media. 

People drive cars but if done senisble wont get harmed. Its not the cars that kill people its the people driving like maniacs.


----------



## Wobbles

Sparks: 

Whats a 'certain type of person' it can simply be going with the crowd the moment? I know why my father started and it wasn't because he was a 'certain type' at all. My Dad never touched alcohol or drugs so it is likely & not unlikely! Hes a certain type now though. Was very heartbroken when I found out.

You firstly get hooked on the feeling not the need in most cases (drugs and alcohol) its wrong to say you can't on drugs and possible on alcohol or vise versa both substances are easily that - hookable lol

The last comment you made - Funny I was going to say like someone who will have a drink of vodka & coke will try their mates whiskey & lemonade.

..........
I don't want to be open to drugs :confused: Ive had plenty of chances in my life & for some reason even with the company I never bothered. I don't really want my children walking round without a care in the world. I am a VERY street wise person (going on a reply a few back) it didn't take drugs to make me that person it took watching others screw up their lives & be in control of mine ;) imo & my personal experience.

Would I be pissed if I found my children had done any of these things - be the mad angry Mummy? Not at all. Both me & their Daddy have had 2 different experiences in life :winkwink: so we're both pretty wise to whats around and we hope that one day we can together help our chdilren should we come across any of these situations.

I have to say Im pretty glad I didn't spend any of my life staring at patterned wallpapers :lol: & my life is what it is today because I wasn't sitting on a big fluffy cloud :rofl: I am terrible however for having a glass of vodka because it gives me confidence ...I lack it big time ...thats my drug to cure it. In its own little way possibily just as bad for sure.

What I was pointing out with the legal & illegal stuff is I'd rather my girls weren't sat in a prison cell for the handling or possession of drugs - I got arrested once for drugs ...I was mortified because it wasn't even mine :shock: & I'd rather they knew how to take control of things like alcohol if they do like it at all & that you don't need 10 drinks to have a good night! Like my Auntie ...she will go out have a single bacardi then she'll have a coke/orange alone to stay alert to the surrounding company/people and herself. Control.


----------



## Love Bunny

my OH and I both studied drugs for both our sociology and biology independent reports so I know the facts and figures hun :) ! Drugs have always fascinated me anyway, which is why I loved trying them and experiencing new things that you'd never be able to reach without the help of chemicals! My point all along is that most drugs are harmless and help you experience amazing things in moderation and as long as you restore any vitamins and minerals that are depleated afterwards then you won't die or suffer any long term effects as long as you look after yourself.


----------



## Wobbles

^ Not everyone knows that though.


----------



## sparkswillfly

I understand everything your saying and your not wrong at all. But most people that are 'anti drugs' dont generally have an understanding of them and they think that alcohol and cigarettes are perfectly acceptable but what Im trying to say that they are just as bad yet cigarettes and alcohol are accepted as normal whereas drugs arent. But to me they are no different in terms of addiction and effect.

You can have people that have a few drinks and dont take it too far and you can have people that dabble in 'party drugs' and dont take it too far.

Im pretty sure if alcohol was invented now it too would be illegal.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Love Bunny said:


> my OH and I both studied drugs for both our sociology and biology independent reports so I know the facts and figures hun :) ! Drugs have always fascinated me anyway, which is why I loved trying them and experiencing new things that you'd never be able to reach without the help of chemicals! My point all along is that most drugs are harmless and help you experience amazing things in moderation and as long as you restore any vitamins and minerals that are depleated afterwards then you won't die or suffer any long term effects as long as you look after yourself.

I agree. But most people dont realise this.


----------



## Wobbles

sparkswillfly said:


> I understand everything your saying and your not wrong at all. But most people that are 'anti drugs' dont generally have an understanding of them and they think that alcohol and cigarettes are perfectly acceptable but what Im trying to say that they are just as bad yet cigarettes and alcohol are accepted as normal whereas drugs arent. But to me they are no different in terms of addiction and effect.
> 
> You can have people that have a few drinks and dont take it too far and you can have people that dabble in 'party drugs' and dont take it too far.
> 
> Im pretty sure if alcohol was invented now it too would be illegal.

Oh I agree on the cigerettes & alcohol. The reason for my reply in first place was that it appeared drugs were ok alcohol was not ...I was kinda saying well no its not the case both can be an evil. Like I say I'm a smoker & I seriously wish they would just wipe them off the shelves ...force people like me to stop.

Like you say none of them no different in terms of addiction and effect.

They are trying to control binge drinking aren't they? Ive seen stuff on the news etc and the odd programme on TV but I don't think they have quite worked it out yet? I think upping the age of pubs & clubs would help (25+ maybe), leaving the serving of over the counter at 18 to be for home drinking and seriously cracking down on those who drink on the streets ...a little telling off or a £50 fine isn't good enough. Pure example.


----------



## Wobbles

Sparks have you ever been on a big fluffy cloud then :rofl: I can't remember if you've said :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wobbles said:


> Sparks have you ever been on a big fluffy cloud then :rofl: I can't remember if you've said :rofl:

yeah Ive been on a few clouds but Ive also been down a few holes :wacko:


----------



## Wobbles

WTF :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

They sure don't hun and its sad that they go around thinking that people who have tried them are dirty or disgusting and being so judgmental. If people weren't so bombarded with the bad stuff then maybe they'd understand. 

Headlines are always : GIRL 18 DIES FROM TAKING 1 ECSTACY TABLET

What they neglect to tell you is that she has been drinking alcohol and dancing all night overheating herself which inevitably caused her death.

Think about it ;) the media only tells you what they want you to believe!

You never see headlines like: GIRL, 18 HAS HAS MOST AMAZING, ENLIGHTENING EXPERIENCE TAKING ACID


----------



## Love Bunny

sparkswillfly said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Sparks have you ever been on a big fluffy cloud then :rofl: I can't remember if you've said :rofl:
> 
> yeah Ive been on a few clouds but Ive also been down a few holes :wacko:Click to expand...

Urgh! Tell me about it! X


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wobbles said:


> WTF :rofl:

yeah its called a k-hole. caused by taking ketamine with alcohol. No one told me it wasnt a good idea.


----------



## louise1302

when i was a teenager if i wanted any drugs id go to my dad...might sound odd but like he used to say ....he was experienced and he knew where they were coming from and knew most of the dealers and he would much rather me do that so he kn ew how much and whatr i was taking rather than me going to a club and buying pills off a random stranger
now im not saying what he did was right or good but he taught me a lot about drugs how much was too much and the effects...he was a bit of a dabbler himself and seeing him on mushrooms once was enough to stop me ever tryig them
i dont think id quite go that far with my kids but i do think boozing is far more dangerous for teenagers


----------



## sparkswillfly

My association with drugs only came about because of my interest in dance music. If I wasnt involved in dance music it probably wouldnt of happened.


----------



## Love Bunny

> My association with drugs only came about because of my interest in dance music. If I wasnt involved in dance music it probably wouldnt of happened.

Agreed!! Haha x


----------



## lovedupgirl

I just thought I'd give my opinion, I am an ex drug addict who has been clean for nearly 8 years now, I was a bit of a problem child and from the age of 10 I was wild and incontrolable, I started with smoking a bit of weed and drinking(typical experimentation)but after a while moved on to harder drugs I used to take ecstacy and cocaine most days and at the age of 13 started injecting amphetamine and ended up in a mess and on the streets,I was a junkie for nearly 3 years and I am sooo ashamed of that period of my life, I lost my REAl friends because my behaviour was so bad, I fell out with my family, I trashed my mums house, I shoplifted to fund my habit, I hurt everyone I loved and cared about and pushed them all away.

I dont know what made me realise that I needed to stop but I suddenly realised I was throwing my life away, that I was better than the people I called my "friends" so I went cold turkey. It was hard but the best thing I ever did, I fell preganant with my oldest DD 4 months after I stopped and worried the whole pregnancy about her health as my body(and mind)were so messed up.

Luckly she was perfect and Iv'e never touched drugs again but have been left with severe bouts of depression which is a classic side effect of the drugs I used to take, they are known to cause the user to have mental health problems years after they have stopped using.

I now have 3 LOs 1 DS and 2 DD(and DD 4 due in 3 weeks!)and can honestly say I would be devestated if they dabbled in drugs as I know they can and do lead to harder things, I would never want my children to go through the experiences I have, which is why once they are old enough to know I will be completely honest and open about my own past.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I have never done, and never will take drugs. Not for me. (Plus I'd lose my job, as would OH :lol:)

However, I don't have issues with other people experimenting with them (I do with addicts). My flatmates at uni dabbled in everything and anything. Don't bother me at all. They'd offer it to me, I'd say no thanks. No big deal and certainly didn't think any different of them. Grown ups can make their own decisions.


----------



## lovedupgirl

However, I don't have issues with other people experimenting with them (I do with addicts). But surely my story shows that experimentation CAN and DOES lead to addiction!I do not think soft drugs such as cannabis are addictive but harder stuff such as ecstacy, cocaine,speed etc are highly addictive and "experimenting" for too long leads to dependency, Look at people who try heroin some take it once and they are hooked in fact one of my friends and my OHs brother have both died from a heroin overdose.


----------



## Pyrrhic

lovedupgirl said:


> However, I don't have issues with other people experimenting with them (I do with addicts). But surely my story shows that experimentation CAN and DOES lead to addiction!I do not think soft drugs such as cannabis are addictive but harder stuff such as ecstacy, cocaine,speed etc are highly addictive and "experimenting" for too long leads to dependency, Look at people who try heroin some take it once and they are hooked in fact one of my friends and my OHs brother have both died from a heroin overdose.

It can, yes, but not always.

I wouldn't suddenly cut off a friend because I knew they had tried a joint, or mushrooms. If they started taking drugs to the detriment of their own life, and the lives of people around them then I'd have issue with it.


----------



## lovedupgirl

rafwife said:


> lovedupgirl said:
> 
> 
> However, I don't have issues with other people experimenting with them (I do with addicts). But surely my story shows that experimentation CAN and DOES lead to addiction!I do not think soft drugs such as cannabis are addictive but harder stuff such as ecstacy, cocaine,speed etc are highly addictive and "experimenting" for too long leads to dependency, Look at people who try heroin some take it once and they are hooked in fact one of my friends and my OHs brother have both died from a heroin overdose.
> 
> It can, yes, but not always.
> 
> I wouldn't suddenly cut off a friend because I knew they had tried a joint, or mushrooms. If they started taking drugs to the detriment of their own life, and the lives of people around them then I'd have issue with it.Click to expand...

I see your point, addicts usually always end up affecting the people around them, its not only themselves they are destroying but also their friends and family are suffering from the stress and worry of wondering what is going to happen to them.In the case of addicts that die from the drugs they have taken its the family I feel for,my MIL must have been devastated to come downstairs and find her child dead on the sofa,she has to live with the grief for the rest of her life.
I believe that addicts family should TRY and give them help and support to get clean but after a certain point they become a lost cause and the only person that can truly help them are themselves.


----------



## sparkswillfly

lovedupgirl said:


> However, I don't have issues with other people experimenting with them (I do with addicts). But surely my story shows that experimentation CAN and DOES lead to addiction!I do not think soft drugs such as cannabis are addictive but harder stuff such as ecstacy, cocaine,speed etc are highly addictive and "experimenting" for too long leads to dependency, Look at people who try heroin some take it once and they are hooked in fact one of my friends and my OHs brother have both died from a heroin overdose.

Yes it can. But it is very rare. Just like all people who try alcohol dont become alcoholics.


----------



## leeanne

I agree Sparks. Some drugs are highly addictive and most who've tried it once, want it again. They are going for that first high that they never can achieve, yet they take more and more trying to achieve it.

I have a huge problem with drug use, even in moderation. I am not a stupid mom to know that my kids at some point will probably experiment. But to condone it, I have an issue with.


----------



## Jenny

sparkswillfly said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> WTF :rofl:
> 
> yeah its called a k-hole. caused by taking ketamine with alcohol. No one told me it wasnt a good idea.Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Many a fun nights with club buddies and their K holes. 

You know, even being a recovered addict, I definitely did have fun in those days. Granted, I was young and stupid but still, a lot of fun. :lol: Only thing I regret is ever deciding to do speed. MDMA was magical and never "needed" it as speed ended up being for me. 

Responding to some previous posts, yes experimenting CAN lead to addiction, I'm prime example of that. I also did not know how terrible speed was. 17 dumb and stupid and my "friends" were the same, just terribly misinformed, my parents never talked to me about drugs. I learned most of it from interacting with people at the clubs. School wasn't helpful, they just told you NO, there was no actual class about them specifically. All I knew, is not to forget drinking water while clubbing and popping pills (over heating) and thankfully one person warned me to never ever drink while on xtc.

Totally agree with you Lovebunny when it comes to some drugs, if you take care of yourself and in moderation it will be ok. Key word though *MODERATION*, that's what people seem to forget, everything is in moderation. Even weed is addictive, well the feeling is. Had a couple of buddies that had to quit because all they did was smoke weed alllllllllll day, never went out, were upset if they didn't get their joint etc. It does happen, and it's usually with addictive personalities. 
​
Take my DH and I for example, I found it a lot easier to quit speed when I put my mind to it. He was a lot tougher and had been doing it for less time than I. Same with smoking ciggy's and same with pot. He had to cut back smoking weed because he was turning it into a habit. But that's his personality. Anything he really really really likes (example: PS3 :dohh:), he get's obssesive and needs helping stopping (where I come in :lol:)

I'm all pro moderation, but for my kids. Personally, after what I've been through I would just rather not. But our kids are just like you and I. They have minds of their own, their own personalities, you can't really "stop" them. Just hope that they're well informed about everything and hope they can make the right choice. And if they do partake, I would like them to tell me so. When they're adults that's a whole new story. I don't think as an adult, if my son or daughter decided to recreationally smoke weed that I would be overly upset. I'd probably smoke a joint with them. I'll probably get flamed for that statment but I'm talking as an adult and not a teen. :p
Hard drugs, if that's what they want to choose as an adult then that's their decision. I just hope, being a mother, I've done my job and warned them of the consequences of using/overusing. :thumbup:


----------



## Love Bunny

Exactly! So why are drugs anything different? One cigarette won't make you want to try weed, to then try cocaine to then think, fuck it why not try heroin! 
Drugs aren't any different, you must have to be pretty uneducated about them to get addicted to things like heroin and crack and all those other nasty drugs (either that or forced!). Whats the point? Thay aren't fun or enlightening! Which is why kids shouldn't be told "don't take drugs" because it is "wrong". Wrong has nothing to do with it! Raping people is "wrong" killing people is "wrong" shoplifting is "wrong" but people still do it no?!
Children (and some adults as alot of the population don't know the first thing about them) should be educated about the cons AND the pros and everything else that come with it. All kids are told is drug taking is wrong and you WILL get addicted and end up in the gutter and that is all lies. I've taken alot of different things but i've never found myself addicted or "trying to match that first high" as its ALWAYS a cliche the media uses as a pitiful excuse for recreational drug users. I don't know anyone that has spent the last few years trying to match the first time they took pills or weed :S !? How dumb can you get! If your even the least bit clever you'll know that you never can and every experience is different! Drugs work on VERY different factors such as the exact batch of whatever you are taking (i mean come on are you ever going to have the SAME exact chemical make-up of a pill/joint/tab twice?!), also your current mood, where you are, what you are doing, what kind of day it is - whatever! The point is that ago old tale of people "trying to reach that first high" is extremely dated and not the case at all.
After everything I've done and tried I've never found myself where I think I have a problem - alcholics, drug addicts and chain smokers are exactly the same there is nothing different - all rely on some form of substance to get them through the day - legality is not a factor. and it would be hypocritical of one to ever condecend another!


----------



## redpoppy

I've done drugs recreationally since the age of 15 and will be guarding this fact from my LO but still bringing her up in an otherwise honest environment regarding what drugs do, why people do them and the dangers involved. (Including being caught by the police and locked up for years and having a record which ruins your opportunities and access to them.)

One thing that DOES bother me IMMENSELY is when people say "I don't do drugs. I just drink" because its an ignorant thing to say and alcohol, no matter how legal or illegal it is, is a drug and quite a harsh one with little benefit in my opinion.

I wouldn't want my children touching ANY drugs before they're 18 (and hopefully in Uni!!) but I know this may not happen. There is a huge difference in my mind between dabbling socially and responsibly and being drug dependent. I wouldn't want my child EVER to be dependent and would make ADDICTION of ANY drug a hot issue in the house that includes ANYTHING from caffeine to heroin (God Forbid!!! :cry:)

I think people who end up addicted are either unaware of the dangers of those drugs, or are ignorant about addiction or are mentally unstable in some major or minor way. I think going to a child and saying "all drugs are evil except the legal ones and you will end up addicted if you even try ONE thing" is not only dishonest, but also misleading in quite a potentially fatal way. All it takes is a few puffs on a joint to realise that simply isn't true and that can lead to them testing what else isn't true etc. That's why the attitude of our society towards drugs can be very dangerous and detrimental.

At the same time, I believe cannabis should be legalised. There are huge issues around skunk these days and I'd much rather grow my own natural plant than buy some crap from someone else. But I'll be likely to be done for drug dealing even if I planted one seed for personal use and considering I don't drink and I personally think cannabis is a safer, more social, less damaging (especially when used in cooking) and beneficial drug for me I think that's highly unfair. 

No pun intended :haha:

I also take cannabis a LOT less often than most people DO drink and go out regularly with my friends indulging whilst I'm stone cold sober. When people are drinking there is usually a point in the evening when they become dull (same with some other drugs too) and that's when its time for me to go home for me unless there's some great music to be dancing to! :happydance:

As I've said previously in another thread, legality should not define morality, we as a society should be educated and take good morality to our laws as the laws of any country can be archaic, ignorant, or just plain immoral. 

As someone who is in her 30s, who has never been addicted to ANY substance (including no "must have" morning tea or coffee), who is caring, considerate and stable and can hold down a job (although not too sure about this current one !!!:blush::haha:) as well as have normal healthy relationships with a variety of people, has a marriage of 8 years, a mortgage and a baby on the way (with no drugs in its system other than the possible remnants of about four paracetamols and any cannabis that might have been left in my system prior to conception) I personally challenge anyone who considers my desire to be free to consume cannabis (responsibly) as some type of threat or immorality.

As for the hard drugs I've tried (LSD, Mushrooms, Speed, Cocaine, Ecstasy) I've never been stupid with them except in the trust of trusting the people providing them. This isnt' a GREAT risk when most people have long term relationships with their providers. I actually don't have a dealer which is also quite nice. Thats what friends are for! With speed and cocaine I only tried once each as 1. they're addictive and 2. I was curious and 3. I found them to be very one dimensional. I think I'll probably try psychedelics again in the future as the social and historic use for them in spiritual and religious practices interests me.

If I'm honest I think the type of person I am means I have a PASSION for the world and all things in it and I feel my experience of it would have been limited had I shut my eyes to the world of mind expansion and mood alteration. There are probably very few things in life I would not want to try if they were not harmful to others or myself and I know that I have a strict code of limitations and am sensible. I trust me.


----------



## Jenny

redpoppy said:


> I've done drugs recreationally since the age of 15 and will be guarding this fact from my LO but still bringing her up in an otherwise honest environment regarding what drugs do, why people do them and the dangers involved. (Including being caught by the police and locked up for years and having a record which ruins your opportunities and access to them.)
> 
> One thing that DOES bother me IMMENSELY is when people say "I don't do drugs. I just drink" because its an ignorant thing to say and alcohol, no matter how legal or illegal it is, is a drug and quite a harsh one with little benefit in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldn't want my children touching ANY drugs before they're 18 (and hopefully in Uni!!) but I know this may not happen. There is a huge difference in my mind between dabbling socially and responsibly and being drug dependent. I wouldn't want my child EVER to be dependent and would make ADDICTION of ANY drug a hot issue in the house that includes ANYTHING from caffeine to heroin (God Forbid!!! :cry:)
> 
> I think people who end up addicted are either unaware of the dangers of those drugs, or are ignorant about addiction or are mentally unstable in some major or minor way. I think going to a child and saying "all drugs are evil except the legal ones and you will end up addicted if you even try ONE thing" is not only dishonest, but also misleading in quite a potentially fatal way. All it takes is a few puffs on a joint to realise that simply isn't true and that can lead to them testing what else isn't true etc. That's why the attitude of our society towards drugs can be very dangerous and detrimental.
> 
> At the same time, I believe cannabis should be legalised. There are huge issues around skunk these days and I'd much rather grow my own natural plant than buy some crap from someone else. But I'll be likely to be done for drug dealing even if I planted one seed for personal use and considering I don't drink and I personally think cannabis is a safer, more social, less damaging (especially when used in cooking) and beneficial drug for me I think that's highly unfair.
> 
> No pun intended :haha:
> 
> I also take cannabis a LOT less often than most people DO drink and go out regularly with my friends indulging whilst I'm stone cold sober. When people are drinking there is usually a point in the evening when they become dull (same with some other drugs too) and that's when its time for me to go home for me unless there's some great music to be dancing to! :happydance:
> 
> As I've said previously in another thread, legality should not define morality, we as a society should be educated and take good morality to our laws as the laws of any country can be archaic, ignorant, or just plain immoral.
> 
> As someone who is in her 30s, who has never been addicted to ANY substance (including no "must have" morning tea or coffee), who is caring, considerate and stable and can hold down a job (although not too sure about this current one !!!:blush::haha:) as well as have normal healthy relationships with a variety of people, has a marriage of 8 years, a mortgage and a baby on the way (with no drugs in its system other than the possible remnants of about four paracetamols and any cannabis that might have been left in my system prior to conception) I personally challenge anyone who considers my desire to be free to consume cannabis (responsibly) as some type of threat or immorality.
> 
> As for the hard drugs I've tried (LSD, Mushrooms, Speed, Cocaine, Ecstasy) I've never been stupid with them except in the trust of trusting the people providing them. This isnt' a GREAT risk when most people have long term relationships with their providers. I actually don't have a dealer which is also quite nice. Thats what friends are for! With speed and cocaine I only tried once each as 1. they're addictive and 2. I was curious and 3. I found them to be very one dimensional. I think I'll probably try psychedelics again in the future as the social and historic use for them in spiritual and religious practices interests me.
> 
> If I'm honest I think the type of person I am means I have a PASSION for the world and all things in it and I feel my experience of it would have been limited had I shut my eyes to the world of mind expansion and mood alteration. There are probably very few things in life I would not want to try if they were not harmful to others or myself and I know that I have a strict code of limitations and am sensible. I trust me.


Absolutely wonderfully said, could not have said it better!

How many times have I wished I could grow our own plant, just one. Then we wouldn't have to rely on the dealers (even if we've known for years) and the potential of being arrested. Because it's not the ONLY thing they usually have sadly. Marijuana should definitely be legalized and thankfully it's been decriminalized here. But would still like it to be legal because if I had a choice between a drink and joint. It would definitely be the joint when it came to something to hang out with friends and do socially on a evening out from home.

If anything, I've told my DH this, I would really like to try mushrooms again but I doubt that would ever happen. It would mean looking for someone new and that's where you get into trouble. Kids usually don't know the people they're buying from, that's a major issue for basically everything. Kids always end up with "bunk" drugs and end up taking things that have been laced, cut impurely, or not even drugs to begin with all because of some shady dealer that wanted some money. I'm sure I had speed before I even realized it was speed because when I was a teen we didn't know our dealers personally. It was some guy at the club. Ignorance is truly terrible some times.

Information is the key!

Really glad you made this thread Love Bunny. It's important people get as much information as possible before embarking on any mind altering adventure.


----------



## Love Bunny

Jenny said:


> redpoppy said:
> 
> 
> I've done drugs recreationally since the age of 15 and will be guarding this fact from my LO but still bringing her up in an otherwise honest environment regarding what drugs do, why people do them and the dangers involved. (Including being caught by the police and locked up for years and having a record which ruins your opportunities and access to them.)
> 
> One thing that DOES bother me IMMENSELY is when people say "I don't do drugs. I just drink" because its an ignorant thing to say and alcohol, no matter how legal or illegal it is, is a drug and quite a harsh one with little benefit in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldn't want my children touching ANY drugs before they're 18 (and hopefully in Uni!!) but I know this may not happen. There is a huge difference in my mind between dabbling socially and responsibly and being drug dependent. I wouldn't want my child EVER to be dependent and would make ADDICTION of ANY drug a hot issue in the house that includes ANYTHING from caffeine to heroin (God Forbid!!! :cry:)
> 
> I think people who end up addicted are either unaware of the dangers of those drugs, or are ignorant about addiction or are mentally unstable in some major or minor way. I think going to a child and saying "all drugs are evil except the legal ones and you will end up addicted if you even try ONE thing" is not only dishonest, but also misleading in quite a potentially fatal way. All it takes is a few puffs on a joint to realise that simply isn't true and that can lead to them testing what else isn't true etc. That's why the attitude of our society towards drugs can be very dangerous and detrimental.
> 
> At the same time, I believe cannabis should be legalised. There are huge issues around skunk these days and I'd much rather grow my own natural plant than buy some crap from someone else. But I'll be likely to be done for drug dealing even if I planted one seed for personal use and considering I don't drink and I personally think cannabis is a safer, more social, less damaging (especially when used in cooking) and beneficial drug for me I think that's highly unfair.
> 
> No pun intended :haha:
> 
> I also take cannabis a LOT less often than most people DO drink and go out regularly with my friends indulging whilst I'm stone cold sober. When people are drinking there is usually a point in the evening when they become dull (same with some other drugs too) and that's when its time for me to go home for me unless there's some great music to be dancing to! :happydance:
> 
> As I've said previously in another thread, legality should not define morality, we as a society should be educated and take good morality to our laws as the laws of any country can be archaic, ignorant, or just plain immoral.
> 
> As someone who is in her 30s, who has never been addicted to ANY substance (including no "must have" morning tea or coffee), who is caring, considerate and stable and can hold down a job (although not too sure about this current one !!!:blush::haha:) as well as have normal healthy relationships with a variety of people, has a marriage of 8 years, a mortgage and a baby on the way (with no drugs in its system other than the possible remnants of about four paracetamols and any cannabis that might have been left in my system prior to conception) I personally challenge anyone who considers my desire to be free to consume cannabis (responsibly) as some type of threat or immorality.
> 
> As for the hard drugs I've tried (LSD, Mushrooms, Speed, Cocaine, Ecstasy) I've never been stupid with them except in the trust of trusting the people providing them. This isnt' a GREAT risk when most people have long term relationships with their providers. I actually don't have a dealer which is also quite nice. Thats what friends are for! With speed and cocaine I only tried once each as 1. they're addictive and 2. I was curious and 3. I found them to be very one dimensional. I think I'll probably try psychedelics again in the future as the social and historic use for them in spiritual and religious practices interests me.
> 
> If I'm honest I think the type of person I am means I have a PASSION for the world and all things in it and I feel my experience of it would have been limited had I shut my eyes to the world of mind expansion and mood alteration. There are probably very few things in life I would not want to try if they were not harmful to others or myself and I know that I have a strict code of limitations and am sensible. I trust me.
> 
> 
> Absolutely wonderfully said, could not have said it better!
> 
> How many times have I wished I could grow our own plant, just one. Then we wouldn't have to rely on the dealers (even if we've known for years) and the potential of being arrested. Because it's not the ONLY thing they usually have sadly. Marijuana should definitely be legalized and thankfully it's been decriminalized here. But would still like it to be legal because if I had a choice between a drink and joint. It would definitely be the joint when it came to something to hang out with friends and do socially on a evening out from home.
> 
> If anything, I've told my DH this, I would really like to try mushrooms again but I doubt that would ever happen. It would mean looking for someone new and that's where you get into trouble. Kids usually don't know the people they're buying from, that's a major issue for basically everything. Kids always end up with "bunk" drugs and end up taking things that have been laced, cut impurely, or not even drugs to begin with all because of some shady dealer that wanted some money. I'm sure I had speed before I even realized it was speed because when I was a teen we didn't know our dealers personally. It was some guy at the club. Ignorance is truly terrible some times.
> 
> Information is the key!
> 
> Really glad you made this thread Love Bunny. It's important people get as much information as possible before embarking on any mind altering adventure.Click to expand...

I was feeling a little topical this week mainly to the fact I went out on the town one night and it was different for what i'm used to. I'm used to going to big club nights, festivals and i'm usually lurking in the underground dance scene when drug use is considered the norm :rofl: ! And it shocked me about how narrow minded and uneducated some people were when I spoke to them... Also how rude and unsocialble going out on the town is! I'm used to being in an environment where everyone shares a common interest (not refering to drugs) and everyone is happy to chat complete bollocks to one another, not care what anyone is dressed like or what they are wearing (lets face it, dreaklocks aren't normal for a town goer! and I get some pretty funny looks!) so like I said it rattled me a little when all people were saying was "pill heads are disgusting" (refering to a person that was on pills - NOT A PILL ADDICT!!!) "all drugs are dirty" etc etc... It just made me think it was pretty snobbish and narrow minded to be honest! I've alot more experience than many adults and teens with drugs and I know ALOT about them from experience and lots and lots of study so I think its fair to say that my opinions aren't rash, immature, irresponsible and they are certainly not uneducated. People who chose to block the existance of drugs and their use out their mind are stupid in my opinion as how are you ever to combat issues with your kids/friends/family if you are so closed up and unwilling to learn the good AND the bad? You may as well push these people away right now because you'll never understand them if you choose not to learn :) ! Only then can you form your own views xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Love Bunny said:


> I was feeling a little topical this week mainly to the fact I went out on the town one night and it was different for what i'm used to. I'm used to going to big club nights, festivals and i'm usually lurking in the underground dance scene when drug use is considered the norm :rofl: ! *And it shocked me about how narrow minded and uneducated some people were when I spoke to them... Also how rude and unsocialble going out on the town is!* I'm used to being in an environment where everyone shares a common interest (not refering to drugs) and everyone is happy to chat complete bollocks to one another, not care what anyone is dressed like or what they are wearing (lets face it, dreaklocks aren't normal for a town goer! and I get some pretty funny looks!) so like I said it rattled me a little when all people were saying was "pill heads are disgusting" (refering to a person that was on pills - NOT A PILL ADDICT!!!) "all drugs are dirty" etc etc... It just made me think it was pretty snobbish and narrow minded to be honest! I've alot more experience than many adults and teens with drugs and I know ALOT about them from experience and lots and lots of study so I think its fair to say that my opinions aren't rash, immature, irresponsible and they are certainly not uneducated. People who chose to block the existance of drugs and their use out their mind are stupid in my opinion as how are you ever to combat issues with your kids/friends/family if you are so closed up and unwilling to learn the good AND the bad? You may as well push these people away right now because you'll never understand them if you choose not to learn :) ! Only then can you form your own views xxx

Thats so true. You only have to look at my thread in general chat about boozed up britain to see what its like. Its awful and I never want my daughter to be a part of it. I also only go to club nights where people go for the music, not to dress up, pull, get drunk and fight. Everyones so friendly. I dont think I have ever seen a fight in the whole time I have been going to fabric not once. But go down the west end on a saturday and its fight night. It such a huge contrast.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-documents-years-drunken-revelry-Cardiff.html

These pictures are quite amusing.


----------



## Jenny

Love Bunny said:


> I was feeling a little topical this week mainly to the fact I went out on the town one night and it was different for what i'm used to. I'm used to going to big club nights, festivals and i'm usually lurking in the underground dance scene when drug use is considered the norm :rofl: ! And it shocked me about how narrow minded and uneducated some people were when I spoke to them... Also how rude and unsocialble going out on the town is! I'm used to being in an environment where everyone shares a common interest (not refering to drugs) and everyone is happy to chat complete bollocks to one another, not care what anyone is dressed like or what they are wearing (lets face it, dreaklocks aren't normal for a town goer! and I get some pretty funny looks!) so like I said it rattled me a little when all people were saying was "pill heads are disgusting" (refering to a person that was on pills - NOT A PILL ADDICT!!!) "all drugs are dirty" etc etc... It just made me think it was pretty snobbish and narrow minded to be honest! I've alot more experience than many adults and teens with drugs and I know ALOT about them from experience and lots and lots of study so I think its fair to say that my opinions aren't rash, immature, irresponsible and they are certainly not uneducated. People who chose to block the existance of drugs and their use out their mind are stupid in my opinion as how are you ever to combat issues with your kids/friends/family if you are so closed up and unwilling to learn the good AND the bad? You may as well push these people away right now because you'll never understand them if you choose not to learn :) ! Only then can you form your own views xxx

Totally agree :hugs:

And by the way, your dreads are gorgeous! I'm growing my hair out at the moment. Hope to have mine done by the this winter solstice! :happydance:(aka Christmas :lol:).

Sparks~ you made me spit my drink out of my nose :blush: Those pictures were hilarious!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/article-0-04F2D4AC000005DC-59_634x4.jpg :haha:

I went clubbing for the music as well. And the drugs just kept me dancing as much as I wanted which I completely loved. Not to mention MDMA especially, made music orgasmic. It seemed like it would talk to me (if you know what I mean?). I still listen to my favorite djs, their music is still amazing. I'm part of that culture, and will always be. 

Granted, I would probably never had done the drugs I did if I hadn't gone raving but I'm glad I did. I don't think I would be the person I am today if I hadn't gone through the good AND the bad of those days. In my opinion, it will give me a good handle on things when my kids get to the same age. :winkwink:


----------



## Love Bunny

> Totally agree
> 
> And by the way, your dreads are gorgeous! I'm growing my hair out at the moment. Hope to have mine done by the this winter solstice! (aka Christmas ).
> 
> Sparks~ you made me spit my drink out of my nose Those pictures were hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> I went clubbing for the music as well. And the drugs just kept me dancing as much as I wanted which I completely loved. Not to mention MDMA especially, made music orgasmic. It seemed like it would talk to me (if you know what I mean?). I still listen to my favorite djs, their music is still amazing. I'm part of that culture, and will always be.
> 
> Granted, I would probably never had done the drugs I did if I hadn't gone raving but I'm glad I did. I don't think I would be the person I am today if I hadn't gone through the good AND the bad of those days. In my opinion, it will give me a good handle on things when my kids get to the same age.

Thanks =D ! Haha I know my hair will be a godsend by the time baba is here  ! 

And yeah, its each to their own though, I think its just the media that scares people into thinking things that aren't true or are rather "selective truths" ! And we all know the media is controlled by the govenment - HOW LIBERATING!!!!!

Addiction is the only problem I'll ever have with drug users and that is that. Experimentation/recreational use I have no problem with whatsoever as long as the person knows what they are letting themselves in for and know all there is to know! I think that is a fair and mature perspective from someone who _is_ experienced yet _hasn't_ been irresponsible with drugs :)


----------



## morri

I ahvent got experience with any else than Alcohol(and I surely never have much of it either) 

I don't think one should even try once, because before you know youre addcited. anyway, I had good parent talks when I was a kid , when all of us got told about them and their danger. We also had books about drugs etc at the house too and I also had it as a elective subject at school.


----------



## Love Bunny

morri said:


> I ahvent got experience with any else than Alcohol(and I surely never have much of it either)
> 
> I don't think one should even try once, because before you know youre addcited. anyway, I had good parent talks when I was a kid , when all of us got told about them and their danger. We also had books about drugs etc at the house too and I also had it as a elective subject at school.

Each to their own but if you've never taken them then you can't really comment on peoples experiences who have and KNOW what its like... You don't get addicted to every drug - SOME drugs are physically addictive - but only as addictive as nicotine or caffine but obiously come at a higher price!! Most addiction is down to the person themselves. I know people who have taken all kinds of things - even those considered "highly addictive" and they aren't or have never been shaking down a gutter with a needle in their arm!! In fact they are very much the opposite! drugs come with responsibility if you chose to take them - like anything! Its stupid of people when they dont know what they are taking or how much etc etc i have no problem with drug use - but I do have a problem with addiction and people who use them irresponsibly cause at the end of the day - they are there and they get used and that will never change :S new recreational drugs are being used and discovered everyday! if people aren't smoking ganja their popping pills, if its not pills they're tripping balls on acid and if its not acid its 2ci if it aint that its some other weird and wonderful chemical :lol:


----------



## morri

I don't like to experience them , since I don't know if I could handle it, Nicotine is one of the most addiciting drugs so I certainly would not try it ever either.
I don't believe in 'recreational' use of drugs either, as they always leave a trace in you. 
I didnt comment on people experience by the way, I was just adding my view of things.

If people decide to mess up their bodies by taking substances like them(after all it is called 'rauschgift' as a synomonous name here which means toxine/venome literall) it is their decision, but I wouldnt promote doing so.


----------



## Love Bunny

morri said:


> I don't like to experience them , since I don't know if I could handle it, Nicotine is one of the most addiciting drugs so I certainly would not try it ever either.
> I don't believe in 'recreational' use of drugs either, as they always leave a trace in you.
> I didnt comment on people experience by the way, I was just adding my view of things.
> 
> If people decide to mess up their bodies by taking substances like them(after all it is called 'rauschgift' as a synomonous name here which means toxine/venome literall) it is their decision, but I wouldnt promote doing so.

Oh no i never meant it was just you commenting i was speaking of people who haven't tried them as a whole :) ! like I said, each to their own! its a personal desision at the end of they day


----------



## lily123

Didn't want to read and run guys :) and i hope it's okay if i share my opinion?

I'm probably the most anti-drugs person you'll ever meet, but just so you all know i'm not posting to cause an uproar or offend anyone, i just wanted to share my opinion with people who feel equally as strong about it.

I was brought up in a really open minded family, but i was also brought up watching my Dad inject himself with heroin and snorting coke off the coffee table everytime i visited him. For him it was a downward spiral, he says he started with smoking weed and the occassional pill, but because no-one told him it was wrong, he carried on and moved onto harder things. 
Hes been clean for 9 years now and he's really turned his life around so i respect him for that.

I guess my experiences of watching my dad made my mind up about drugs, i've never touched a single one.

I don't have a problem with people who experiment, it's their choice at the end of the day and most of the people i know who have experimented with drugs have just decided that it's not for them, but still glad that they tried it because at the end of the day, it's an experience.

but the way i see it, one pill could kill you right? so why risk it... it's kind of like 'Hmmm do i pet a poisonous snake, or do i not?' - duuhhh!

I don't know what i would do if in 15 or 16 years i find out that my LO is taking drugs, i plan to raise her/him openly, but making sure she/he knows all the facts, then she/he can make an educated decision on their own

x


----------



## Windmills

I've deleted what I wrote about my experiences with drugs x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hate drugs. I have seen it with my own eyes. They tear apart familys and relationships. Its not worth the risk imo.


----------



## KA92

hey didnt wana read and run hope its okay for me to post this...

first of all wana say well done to Katie for being so honest...youv opened my eyes a little bit more...
i myself have never touched drugs, mainly due to my (real) father being a dealer (i didnt know about him until recently) and due to my first boyfriend doing them
I was 13 to his 17, he was amazing he was funny spmart he cared so much for me and i him. Hed been clean for the majority of our 8 months relationship, however, he started a "rehab" programme to get him back into work (job centre put him on it) he met some people(including a girl he cheated on me with) and started drugs again. He got in contact with his own dealer and he used to take me round wher eid sit and eatch him snort cocaine or take ectasy...i hated it hated seeing the person i losed destroy himself it was heartbreaking..i eventually left after he ran out of money to pay for his drugs so offered me as an "alternative"...i was still a virgin and had no plans to have sex at that age...lcuky for me his best mate(who never touched drugs) and his dealer took sympathy on me and i got outa there
Anyhow it was that makorly that means im wont do drugs, only because iv seen first hand how it destoryed his family and our relationship as well as his friendship...:)

Sorry its a bit long :(


----------



## thompsonic

Hope you don't mind me posting here, wanted to add my experiences.
Personally, I have never taken drugs but no many people affected and it has put me off for life... 
My OH's uncle died from a drugs overdose and was an addict... he doesn't talk about it much but the other day we were discussing how my OH used to have to take weird medicine as a child that was really strong and his mum just said 'It must have had some kind of drug in it because when your uncle came to visit you he stole it.' The pain in her eyes remembering this was just horrible.
A girl in my class has been brought up with drugs. She talks casually of stealing her mum's meth- she was doing heroin aged 12. She got into the wrong crowd and completely messed her life up. A few years ago she was pregnant, and planning on keeping it- her boyfriend stole the money she had saved for pregnancy stuff to spend on weed. 

I know it's each to their own, but I honestly cannot understand the appeal of something that would make someone steal important medicine from their baby nephew- or even money from their unborn child. Even though not everyone gets addicted, I wouldn't want to take the risk, and so am really not interested in trying any- and I have a pretty easygoing attitude regarding everything else.


----------



## Beckels

Hi, I'm 29 so hope you don't mind me posting on this forum:shrug:

I was taken from my mum the minute she gave birth and adopted as she was in prison and a heroin addict. My dad was also a heroin addict. My mum was given the option of keeping me if she could give it up, but sadly thought it was too hard to do.

I have since found out that she died at the age of 45, I would have been 15 at the time. I met my real dad when I was 17. I went to his house to see him only to find him with a belt round his arm shooting up:cry:

The next time I saw him was around 2 months later when his life support machine was being switched off:nope:

I have always known about the reasons behind my adoption and I think this has had a big impact on decisions I have made regarding drugs. I used to smoke weed, but not on a regular basis. It only ever used to give me the giggles when I was with friends. I would NEVER try anything else as I was always so worried that I may follow the same sad path as my parents did.


----------



## Akira

Two things have stuck with me while reading through this thread.

1) People have said they only buy from people they know. But....who supplies them? Who manufactres them? You can never know for sure if your dealer hasn't been slipped laced drugs. Is it really worth that risk? Its also been mentioned people don't die from bad drugs, yes, yes they do. I am an Ambulance Officer and have seen more than one patient die from taking laced drugs.

2) There has been a fair bit of talk over 'social' drug use and 'addiction'. Where do you draw the line??? How much is too much? And if you wait until they 'need' the drug to realize they are addicted...isn't it too late? 

I can freely admit I have tried weed, gave me the giggles and thats about it. Went through a stage when my parents divorced when I used it to help me deal with it, and saw my 'friends' begin to try more and more drugs. I spoke to an old friend who said she had begun by smoking weed, but then she got 'used' to it and it didn't have the same effect, so she started on party pills, and moved on to others. Thats when I stopped.


----------



## Windmills

Deleted! x


----------



## Serene123

I, myself, have never done drugs, never smoked, and I barely drink. Boring I know, but I don't see the point. I used to tell people I had and didn't enjoy it so they wouldn't pressure me. I was scared of them and Caitlyn will be too.


----------



## Summerbee

I derailed a couple of years ago, round about when I turned 18 and I tried a bit of everything (bar heroin).

It's left me with life long mental conditions, it triggered/brought out my bipolar disorder, and has left me with borderline personality disorder and extreme paranoia. Doctors have confirmed that it was the drugs that caused them with scans, dates etc. I was only using for 5 months, max.

If my child ever used drugs, I would be heartbroken. I will fully explain to them about what they did to me, and the risks. On several occasions I thought for sure "I'm going to die, I can't live through this"... CK was a particularly bad mix for me. I will bring up any or all of my children knowing everything drugs can do, and also knowing that they themselves are high risk and vulunerable, as it is hereditary, and the vulunerability is a genetic trait. It's such a lottery with drugs, I wish I had never touched them.


----------



## Jenni1991

People are going to try it . It's shown on tv read in magazines it's always is peoples faces. And an addiction is easier to start than it is too beat. My mother was and still is addicted to heroin , she even took it while she was pregnant with me which made me poorly when i was first born she ruined her own life . I believe each person can try it if they get addicted they'll learn the hard way that feeling good for 30 mins isn't worth having no job no money and no family to support you


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Drugs ruin peoples lives

My OH was brought up in a home where both parents were drug addicts the used to beat him if they couldnt get a fix which is why he has so many problems now and finds it hard to show emotion
x


----------



## Serene123

Drugs are disgusting. I have no time for anyone who does drugs.


----------



## Summerbee

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Drugs are disgusting. I have no time for anyone who does drugs.

I do, because it is a choice and everybody experiments. Personally, I was going through a horrendous time, and had given up all my pride and self respect so nothing stopped me.

If someone listens to my story, and everything I've had to go through, and then does drugs, or does drugs when they are pregnant or have children, then I have no time for them. But if you don't know about them, or your not fully informed, or you've just been brought up thinking they aren't a big deal then what is gonna stop you? x


----------



## Serene123

Not everyone experiments to be honest. I know loads of people that haven't done drugs, and never would. I was brought up to know drugs are stupid and I wouldn't bring my children up any other way. It isn't normal, it isn't safe at ANY time, and even weed makes me feel sick. Why anyone would want to put them into their bodies for a kick is beyond me. I guess it's like smoking though, if you don't do it you don't understand. I still don't think people should do it though, and I don't have time for people who smoke either. My mum being one of them. Every time she even says the word "fag" I tell her it's going to kill her. Because it will if she doesn't stop. I also tell her that if she smokes and Caitlyn sees one of those "my mummy stopped smoking because she loves me," adverts, she's going to think nanny doesn't love her.


----------



## Summerbee

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Not everyone experiments to be honest. I know loads of people that haven't done drugs, and never would. I was brought up to know drugs are stupid and I wouldn't bring my children up any other way. It isn't normal, it isn't safe at ANY time, and even weed makes me feel sick. Why anyone would want to put them into their bodies for a kick is beyond me. I guess it's like smoking though, if you don't do it you don't understand. I still don't think people should do it though, and I don't have time for people who smoke either. My mum being one of them. Every time she even says the word "fag" I tell her it's going to kill her. Because it will if she doesn't stop. I also tell her that if she smokes and Caitlyn sees one of those "my mummy stopped smoking because she loves me," adverts, she's going to think nanny doesn't love her.

I didn't mean experiments as in just with drugs, I just meant everybody experiments at some point. Taking drugs, with regards to death rates/injuries, is safer than driving on a motorway, so you could argue your taking more of a risk driving on a motorway than you would with drugs!!

I totally see your point of view, I was the same until I derailed, I think it's an interesting subject but it is one of those things where you make a choice as an individual, I made mine, and I have to live with that for the rest of my life - hopefully by seeing the effects on me, I've turned quite a few people off. My sister had just started trying weed, since what happened to me she's totally stopped. That's enough of an achievement in itself!!

You will just have to explain to your daughter that her Grandma loves her very much, and when she's old enough explain that her Granny has a choice in life that neither of you can make for her. I'm lucky in that none of my family except a few cousins smoke, so I am never exposed, even my DH gave up because I hated it, and it was a waste of money. Perhaps your Mum will give up, perhaps she never will but it's her choice hun, same as anyone who chooses to use drugs or drink or drive or hey even cross a road. Everything in life has consiquences, your mum is probably more than aware that it's killing her but is making the choice to carry on.. you will just have to accept it babe, and make sure Caitlyn grows up with the frame of mind you want for her x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hate them also but maybe thats just because of where I live and not being around anything like that. I personally think they are vile.


----------



## annawrigley

hmm probably going to get slated but here goes
i started smoking weed when i was 14, started doing "hard drugs" (ecstasy, cocaine, acid, speed..) when i was 15. i was given a pill on my 15th birthday by one of my friends and subsequently had one of the best night of my life. but it didnt stay that good, i smoked weed heavily and developed extreme paranoia now i dont think anyone can understand what thats like unless theyve experienced it but yea.. its terrifying to be scared out of ur mind and hallucinating when stone cold sober?

i have wound up in hospital 3 times? because of drugs but that didnt put me off, yes it scared me temporarily and at the time i swore to myself i wouldnt touch them again, but the following weekend came round and id do it all again..

its a period of time im not proud of at all. i stopped a few months before my 16th birthday so even if you do choose to judge me youre not judging ME, youre judging who i used to be, i feel like ive grown up a lot since then and frankly feel embarrassed that i (and my friends) used to think there was nothing wrong with it

my parents knew but i think they felt helpless to do anything. i dont blame them for any of it at all, they did everything they could and tbh if theyd punished me it would have made me rebel more. i was an idiot

id be gutted if my child(ren) did drugs, because theyre not as harmless as people make out. pills for example.. you dont just have a bad experience if you overheat and dont drink enough water etc.. i only ever really did them in a house like sat down not dancing or anything like that and was really aware of drinking enough water, going to the toilet etc (people who have done them will understand what i mean about making yourself go to the toilet ha), not getting too hot.. and i still ended up on life support because my heart was stopping and starting. its true what other people have said (i read this whole thread.. took me a while lol) that you never know what its cut with, sometimes you just get a "bad batch" and you can never know til its too late

i dont really know what point im trying to make tbh. just wanted to share my experience. and that my opinion back then was that drugs were fun, drugs were what i needed to have a good time, my opinion now is drug use (at least to the excess that i did at such a young age) is idiotic and so so dangerous.

i truly believe if your kids are going to do drugs theyre going to do drugs. nothing you do or say can stop that. of course i was taught not to do drugs and knew how dangerous they were but i still did them. :shrug:
x

one more thing, i now have clinical depression which i imagine is related to my drug use in the past. these things creep up on you and carry on to affect you months/years after you have even touched drugs


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I personally would never do drugs, have never even tried them. I had a kind of strict upbringing and never wanted to disappoint my parents especially my dad because we are very close. When I got with DH, my mind was made up about drugs because he sat there and watched his brother get deeper and deeper into drugs and finally 3 years ago accidentally overdose at the age of 22. To each their own, but as I said, it's just not for me :flower:


----------



## dippy dee

Ok so i haven't read all the posts and only got to page 2 of this so i thought i would tell you about dh and me, our experiences and our lives then i will give my point.
I am a recovering heroin/ any drugs i could get my hands on and inject into me i was on them and i will say now i am 5 years clean no relapses etc i am not proud of what i did but i did it and yes i will know the signs if my child was to end up doing them where as my parents didn't, i spent 6 long years an addict and i lost a lot in that time, i now suffer with scar tissue on the brain resulting from the drugs and due to that i suffer epilepsy.
Dh was an alcholic for 16 years and has now been clean for 4 years, he is now suffering with alchol induced bone marrow poisoning which is a side affect people are unaware of.
So the moral of my story is ALCHOL AND DRUGS are the same, they are all mind altering substances and can and do cause psychological and physical addictions, they all screw lives up but they are all out there, readily available and widely used by many.
I think it is our jobs to educate our children then THEY can make their own choice as adults but as long as they are aware of the drugs, the state of mind they render you in and the side affects they can cause then what more can we do????? Some kids as they grow are determined to do the opposite from what you tell them you say don't do it and they will go do it.
That said alot of people as in adults need to be educated regarding drugs and the mental illness that addiction is.
Personally i will be open with my children, i made the decisson to be open regarding my experiences to my kids and i hope they choose to take something from them and use them in their life so they don't make the same mistakes, they like people on here may think bad of me and as the person i was but i would rather 1 person learn from my experiences than them having to go through them just to learn, i hope if god forbid my children did do drugs or worse they found out they had a problem with drink or drugs that they would feel comfortable in approaching me regarding it.
Sorry to waffle on but that's me i'm not a druggy anymore i'm a waffler :haha:
Think bad of me if you wish but you can't judge me more than i judge myself on a daily basis, if you want to ask questions feel free to do so i will be open, but most of all stay safe ladies xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Well done dippy :hugs: You shouldnt be ashamed you should be proud
xx


----------



## hopeandpray

alot of ppl here r saying that alcohol and drugs are as bad as eachother, i understand how awful alcohol can be believe me! my oh comes from a long line of alcoholics and it can destroy your life as easily as drugs can. there is one huge difference though, if you drink in moderation you'll stay safe. drugs in moderation can cause serious problems. a bad pill can and does kill, and my oh's father developed schitzophrenia as a result of moderately using pot. he ended up destroying my oh's childhood as a result :cry:


----------



## Love Bunny

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Drugs are disgusting. I have no time for anyone who does drugs.

I'm sorry but thats a bit of a rediculous thing to say.

paracetemol is a drug

alcohol is a drug

valium is a drug

caffine is a drug

the epidural is a drug

ritalin is a drug

ibruprophen is a drug

morphine is a drug

antidepressants are drugs

nicotine is a drug

asprin is a drug

codeine is a drug

Funny how alot of these "drugs" are used by most of the population.

I have no time for narrowmindedness.

I like the fact I've taken drugs, I'm not going to dress it down - I had a damn good time doing it! Some of my best nights out and experiences where on psychedelics! I've never been addicted, never taken anything that I didn't know what was in it and I've never fucked up off them because I KNOW my limits and I know what I can handle. I'm not gonna turn round to anyone and say - "take drugs they are good!" but I'm not gonna turn round and say "don't do drugs they are bad" cause it ain't my place to say it either way! I'm glad me and my OH have experience in drugs - cause when the time comes that our baby has them (if she does! who knows what she'll be like/be into in 15 years :shrug:) then we'll know what to do/say and will have the first hand experience to deal with anything if a situation were to arise.

I'm glad there are people out there who aren't interested in drugs - cause the world would be a messy place if everyone loved getting off their face! Good for them - I respect 'em.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Peopel who take drugs cannot garuntee that they will not get addicted. Drugs control you not the other way round. Well done to people that got off them liek dippy.

But I dispise drugs i'e ILLEGAL drugs. My OH is a very scared and messed upperson because his parents thought 'drugs are fun'

Coming in a forum with influentual young peopke and saying I like drugs they gave me a good time I believe is ridciulaous you are glamourisng the taking of drugs when in fact they are bloody dangerous and Do kill. You may think you were able to handel them, But someone reading this who is not so strong could think yeah lets do it and end up seriously addcited or even worse dead!!


----------



## Windmills

I don't think people who share their experiences should be looked down on though, I wrote a very long post about my own experiences of taking a lot of drugs over quite a long period of time in an environment where it was deemed normal, and felt the following posts were condescending and looking down on me which is why I chose to delete what I wrote.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Not looking down all I am saying is someone could be reading this and seeing another person saying taking drugs is fun. When in reality when a drug addcition gets hold it really is no fun

I take my hat off to anyone that overcomes and addiction 
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You got off them though katie and if it was made normal to you then how would you have know they were wrong but in a socity today people need to know the harsh reality of such dangerous substances and how they change lives mostly not for the good
xx


----------



## polo_princess

dippy dee said:


> I am a recovering heroin/ any drugs i could get my hands on and inject into me i was on them and i will say now i am 5 years clean no relapses etc i am not proud of what i did but i did it and yes i will know the signs if my child was to end up doing them where as my parents didn't, i spent 6 long years an addict and i lost a lot in that time

You learn something new about people everyday huh?

This shocked me tbh, i would never have guessed, but well done, 5 years is wonderful, that urge never goes away but youve done so well hun, really you should be proud of yourself and anyone who runs you down for that ought to walk a mile in your shoes, because getting clean takes a hell of a lot of strength :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I was really shocked when dippy said that you would never had thought it

You have come so far hunni :hugs: An amazing mum who has done so so well for herself you must be one strong lady to overcome such a powerful addiction
xx


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou ladies so much, i have mentioned it once before on bnb but that's it, not because i am worried of the way i feel but because some people don't know me on here and if you don't know me but judge me then that hurts, pp and Aidansmummy i know we have spoke on many occassions on here so you know the real me but some ladies on here don't and for all they know i could be a stark raving looney haha, what am i on about i am hehehehe.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You are a loony but a nice one :rofl:

xx


----------



## Windmills

It wasn't so much that I was brought up around drugs, I wasn't and noone in my family has ever used drugs except me. I started going out on the gay scene here with a friend from work when I was 16, and went on to work in a lot of the clubs either as bar staff or an entertainer. In that environment, particularly in the gay community, drugs are a lot more normal, I'd go as far as to say that in the circles I was mixing in (mostly people who worked on the scene either in the same job as me or as doormen, drag queens etc) having a line of ket or coke was as normal as going to the bar to get a drink. It sounds crazy but unless you've been in that situation you just can't understand it! I got to a point where I was taking drugs and drinking heavily 5 or 6 nights a week, partying until 8am, sleeping all day, going to work in a restaurant in the evening and then working in a bar or club (the majority of staff in those places are off their head while working!) and going out afterwards. That lasted close to two years probably? But I don't now, and I don't think I was ever addicted as once I stopped taking drugs, I didn't miss it. I sometimes miss the nights we used to have etc, and the friends since I'm not in touch with them very often, my life just took a different path. I do remember though that at the time, my brain was like mush. I had NO short term memory (not good for a waitress!) and all the days seemed to blur into one, like I couldn't tell you if something happened yesterday or two weeks ago!


----------



## polo_princess

Haha look on the bright side at least youve got an excuse for being a loony :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: At least you got out of it hun

Will your short term memory not come back over time?/
xx


----------



## dippy dee

O and ladies out there drugs aren't glamerous (sp? sorry in a rush) when on them ok things look good but that is the affect they have on you i thought i looked good and my life was full of the wow factor and everyone liked me how wrong was i???? 
People who think the drugs are good, be careful as when you get like that they come and bite you on the bum people mix things into your so called soft drugs to get you hooked on the bigger stuff, how long will that buzz last before you don't get it anymore and want to try something with more of a kick? I'm not judging anyone how can i? i am concerned for you i know the evils out there and i have seen them, i have seen dealers mix heroin in with pot to give it the wow factor, i've seen the dealers mix the rubbish into the wizz there are people out there who want you to become addicted and buy their stuff, keep them in the money so please be careful xx


----------



## Windmills

Yeah, I'm pretty much back to normal now :D But I was awful this time last year, I remember a day before xmas when I was serving christmas parties and I couldn't remember what the person ordered long enough to be able to write it down :wacko: I can't explain it properly, it was so scary though, I ended up just bursting into tears. Luckily for me the assistant manager was very similar to me and knew what I was up to as she was with the half the time!


----------



## dippy dee

Aww katie well done for getting off them and fingers crossed the short term memory loss will totally go, at least for now you can blame it on baby brain xxx


----------



## Momof2kiddos

my personal opinion is i dont agree with any of them. and will raise my sons to say no to all kinds of drugs. again, my personal opinion.


----------



## Windmills

I'm not sure you can raise kids to say no to drugs, several of the ladies on here who have used drugs have said they were raised by parents/family who were very against drugs. I can't even decide how I'm going to approach that with my child, what IS the right thing to say?


----------



## amylk87

I've tried a few different types of drugs, started with pot at about 14, then starting taking pills at about 15 then stopped drugs completely until i was about 17 when i was offered cocaine and dabbled in that a little but now have no interest at all in drugs (im now 22). There were some drugs i was never gonna try, acid for example from when i seen my brothers mate go really paranoid off it once. 
My parents didn't 'do anything wrong' - it was purely through peer pressure, thats how i started smoking (which i've also quit - not smoked for nearly 3 months now :thumbup:) and my parents were non-smokers and often told me how disgusting it was and up until about 13-14 i would mock people who tried smoking, then one by one my friends would do it, so i did it too then got so far that i couldnt quit cos i was addicted. 
You can warn your children about the dangers etc, but at the end of the day they will do it if they want to.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I will inform aidan of the dangers amd when he is old enough explain how drugs affetced his dad as a child e.g. abuse etc

Hopefully aidan will have enough common sense not to touch them
xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

To be honest with you, I'm scared of hard drugs, I'm scared of what they can do to you and I'm scared of how they make you feel. I don't want that. I'm even scared of smoking and refuse to be around people who are smoking as it makes me feel like I can't breathe. Even if I'm drinking, I'll only drink a small amount because I'm scared of what it'll be like to be completely hammered. I'm scared of the morning after the night before with drinking and drugs, the thought of having a hangover makes me feel physically sick.

I'm basically scared and if I can bring Harry up to be scared too, I will try my damned hardest. I know being scared isn't the best thing but I would rather him be scared than him be wanting to try drugs. That's just me though.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

katie_xx said:


> I'm not sure you can raise kids to say no to drugs, several of the ladies on here who have used drugs have said they were raised by parents/family who were very against drugs. I can't even decide how I'm going to approach that with my child, what IS the right thing to say?

i believe its possible. my parents raised me to say no, and i have never once touched alcohol or any type of drug or tobacco. my parents made a valid effort to inform me of the dangers of them and to expose me to people who have been on drugs, (I.E. thay took me to a conference where people were speaking on how drugs had messed up their lives) certainly scared me enough to say no so i can only hope it will do the same for my sons.


----------



## dippy dee

I think that was a brilliant idea been taken to a conference to meet people and hear of their fight against these things, we are still active in the rehabilitation units we went to ( we both went to a seperate one and then i went to do my life story at one where my dh was and that's where i met him) i tell my story still when i go into them and i would love to be able to go into schools and scare the s**t into kids about drugs, to educate a child is to give them knowledge and as we all know knowledge is power and in a time where things like pot etc is growing more widely spread and more sociably acceptable we need to get in there and stop these ideas.
Also as Amy said it is peer pressure as well as i was growing up i tried the pot but didn't like it as i like to be active not sat there been sick and munching on food, i tried the lsd and didn't enjoy that and then i didn't touch anything until i met my ex and to cut a long story short he hit me and when i was unconcious he injected me with heroin, some people don't go out with intentions to start doing drugs and no one intends to become addicted, we all think it won't be us that only happens to other people and that's where we can educate and also be aware of who our children are friends with dating etc.
Addiction to ANYTHING happen due to an "addictive personality" you don't get this it is something that is in you and if you have enough of something then ap raises it's head and this is why people cross addict etc so when some of you parents say " i'll let my child try it in front of me etc etc" well how far will you let them go??? How do you know they won't enjoy it and continue to do it either infront of you as you let them that once or behind your backs???? Gos forbid your child ends up addicted to a drug could you handle the fact that you let your child have that first spliff or first tab?? i couldn't.
Sorry to ramble on but this is a subject i feel so strongly about, we have lost 14 friends that have been in recovery and decided they wanted 1 more, these were in all kinds of addiction from drink to drugs


----------



## Momof2kiddos

i fully agree with you dippy! i think it would be wonderful for you to get in there and share your story. my sons will certainly be taken to conferences as those where the main things that helped me say no, it was good to actually SEE that drugs are bad and can really mess you up and not just to HEAR that they are bad.


----------



## Wobbles

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I, myself, have never done drugs, never smoked, and I barely drink. Boring I know, but I don't see the point. I used to tell people I had and didn't enjoy it so they wouldn't pressure me. I was scared of them and Caitlyn will be too.

No offence here but you can bring your kids up with the best surroundings and the best information yet you still can not control this and guarentee it will NOT happen at any point in your childs life. Its a bit blind to assume so.

I have no time for people who take hardcore drugs either which is a hard decision because my father is an addict. I met him first time ever at 21 and it was heartbreaking but he never grew up with drugs, never drank, never smoked, sisters all good jobs/trying for and succeeding in careers - self employed accountant/social worker/security company management in office yet early 30's started drugs and as mentioned an addict. So I don't really pay much note to people who say "it won't happen ...." I take it with a pinch of salt I've seen too much in my life time to be so naive like we say "my baby girl will never have a boyfriend" yer right haha.

Dippydee - Im sure its you I spoke to before about this and still think reading well bloody done I have time and respect for anyone who can do this :hugs:wish my father got a grip on his life like you did.


----------



## veganmum2be

well, i have done alot of drugs, some more than others. Had some bad experiences and some very good ones.
alot of people wouldn't agree with me, but i think cannabis is completely harmless when used now and again.
my mum knows i did weed from 15-earlier this year. she's been with me to buy the stuff. i think if people, eg. parents get so stressy over 'how bad it is to do drugs' then the children will only rebel and experiment. 
i will tell my child about the dangers, and tell them from experience what its like, but i honestly wouldn't mind if my child chose to do cannabis occasionally.


----------



## Wobbles

I would definately care and prefer my child was never told or introduced to believing occasional is fine - Just because you say it is doesn't mean they will take in your advice.

Cannabis - Admit if others smoke it then whatever to me it's not my problem but I wouldn't live with anyone who did because one of my experiencing around someone who smoked this stuff wasn't pleasant and 'ok' who _started _smoking it 'occasionally'.

Would I go mad? Nah probably not (depending on what it was) but I'd prefer if that came around to explain the negative never the positive. I'm not a goody goody definately far from it but if it's illegal its illegal end of.


----------



## Windmills

I thought I posted this last night.. Dee I think you're amazing for coming so far, you must be such a strong woman xx 

And momof2kiddos, I was raised to say no too. My parents are SO against drugs and neither have ever or would ever consider touching them, and the same goes for the rest of my family. Just because I f*cked up, it doesn't reflect on my upbringing or what my parents taught me.


----------



## annawrigley

katie_xx said:


> I thought I posted this last night.. Dee I think you're amazing for coming so far, you must be such a strong woman xx
> 
> And momof2kiddos, I was raised to say no too. My parents are SO against drugs and neither have ever or would ever consider touching them, and the same goes for the rest of my family. Just because I f*cked up, it doesn't reflect on my upbringing or what my parents taught me.

i second everything in this post!xx


----------



## kelly2903

well many people are mis informed about drugs... in my opinion they are a nasty piece of work....... i no alot of people that take drugs and all are not there selfs when on them....... i have never been one for taking them and have never even tried any except for smoke and thats just as bad makes you like DOOOHHHH so didnt bother again......

pills are FKING disgusting they are filled with shit that kills people rat poison being one... infact all drugs are full of crap.... drug dealers will mix the real stuff with anything ans everything tooo make more of it and get more cash from it they dont care wat it will do to people...... and the things that people put up there noses is just as junky as a glue sniffing cause it has the same affect and is mixed with the same crap will rot your nose and your brains lookat danielle westbrooke..... and yeah far enough you havent had a bad experience with them...... but its when the addiction kicks in for people that the bad experiences come along and the self control is out the window drugs ruin lifes and hurt a lot of people... like i said every1 i no that takes drugs are a totally different person when on them and they dont realise it until its infront of them and its like is that wat im like uuggggg no way i hate drugs. x


----------



## KrisKitten

I have to admit that until i found out i was pregnant i used to smoke weed, my boyfriend still does. Its not a regular thing by anymeans but the equivalent of going out at the weekend for a drink. Imo alcohol and weed are just as bad as each other and the same rules should be followed with both - dont do it on ur own (thats the road to dependancy imo), dont do it too often, and dont ever think u need it/rely on it/its good for u. 
I will never ever ever encourage my son or any future kids to do it as quite clearly it isnt the smartest thing in the world but if i do discover he is i will want to make sure im able to help make sure he does it responsibly at least. But then i have the same opinion of alcohol as i say.
As for anything harder than weed - NO
its dangerous and just down right stupid, it scares me when i see people on other drugs and i will nevr tolerate that from my son, i couldnt let him put himself at risk in that way.
Pls no one tell me off :blush: lol xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

KrisKitten said:


> I have to admit that until i found out i was pregnant i used to smoke weed, my boyfriend still does. Its not a regular thing by anymeans but the equivalent of going out at the weekend for a drink. Imo alcohol and weed are just as bad as each other and the same rules should be followed with both - dont do it on ur own (thats the road to dependancy imo), dont do it too often, and dont ever think u need it/rely on it/its good for u.
> I will never ever ever encourage my son or any future kids to do it as quite clearly it isnt the smartest thing in the world but if i do discover he is i will want to make sure im able to help make sure he does it responsibly at least. But then i have the same opinion of alcohol as i say.
> As for anything harder than weed - NO
> its dangerous and just down right stupid, it scares me when i see people on other drugs and i will nevr tolerate that from my son, i couldnt let him put himself at risk in that way.
> Pls no one tell me off :blush: lol xxxx

I'm not going to tell you off BUT the only rule that should apply is DON'T DO IT AT ALL, you can't just think " o i need a drug or o i rely on drink/drugs" this s**t jumps up and gets you you can't just imagine it not with drink or drugs no matter how "soft" you think they are, and also doing it on your own is not the road to dependancy at all, the road to dependancy is gone down by (A) starting to do the rubbish to start with (B) some one wether it be a partner or friend etc aiding you in doing so (B) feeling invinsable and that it will never happen to you. There are many other examples i could spout to you but i won't i just can't see why people think pot is ok, your children could develop personality disorders thanks to pot would you be ok with that NO as you are all good loving parents.
Please remember a junkie/alcholioc isn't just the local piss head or the local smackhead it's some one who takes drugs no matter what they are, it's the person who goes out to get drunk on purpose no matter how often be it weekends only ( i should know my dad is now a alcholic with liver disease and he only drinks on a sat and sun but in excess) so that 1 or 2 nights of binge drinking does not mean you are ok it could also mean you are addicted to the drink. 
I am so annoyed at how flippant people are regarding these so called soft drugs and drink and to even consider your babies taking them is just god damn stupid, for god sake just stay away from this rubbish peoples lives have been messed up not just the addicts but their children etc it has a rippling effect.
I have epilepsy due to my drug missuse so the meds i take and have to take can cause spina bifida and guess what ds has just been diagnosed with? yep you've got it life isn't buttercups and roses trust me, my dh could lose his life thanks to the drink damage he has done even 4 years down the line we are suffering. Ask the child of a drug taker how they feel about the drugs and their parents i doubt you will get a great responce and please remember a child is bought up with our morals etc into them, all the classical conditioning you put in your children makes a part of who they are and who in 16 years wants to be sat with a pint and a spliff or popping pills together with your kids? I know i don't
Sorry rant over but i will keep popping on here until someone bloody listens to me even just one of you listening and taking on board what i say is 1 more person educated.:blush:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: Dippy

You should go round secondary schools hun and take classes on drug edcuation
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

veganmum2be said:


> alot of people wouldn't agree with me, but i think cannabis is completely harmless when used now and again.

Cannabis isn't chocolate. It is a _drug_.

I know someone who was a 'recreational cannabis user' and is now a borderline paranoid schizophrenic and has epilepsy. Yes, he was probably more pre-disposed to this, but the fact is that cannabis brought this out in him.

People can say all they like about how it's a 'soft' drug, and ok, and fun, etc. However it is not harmless, it is dangerous and a drug. People should at least be smart enough to stand up and admit what they're taking is not 'completely harmless'. There is a reason why the majority of countries in the world have made it illegal, and turning it into a fun, safe drug is part of what makes it so dangerous.

People I know who have taken drugs have at least had the attitude that they know it's dangerous, but they are an adult and willing to take the risk. Passing any drug off as harmless, even alcohol or paracetamol is just wrong.


----------



## KrisKitten

I am totally aware that both cannibis and alcohol are awful, are poisons and are dangerous. However alcohol is legal and i will not go mad at my child having it when hes an adult, and i firmly believe that all statistics show that cannibis is less or equally dangerous (at least physically, but alcohol can also lead to mental problems) so therefor i think it would be hypocritical of me to be set against one and not the other.
Obviously if i could choose i would like tommy to never touch either but if he does i want him to understand they are dangerous and have to be used with caution. 
He will never ever think its fine and carefree to use them, but if he chooses to as an adult and understands the risks then that is his choice to make.
All i can do is make sure he has all the facts before he makes any of these decisions xxx


----------

